# A Snow Cat Tour



## Bobcat

I had to travel from southern Utah to central New Mexico this last week. I decided to take the long way, through Durango and Pagosa Springs, CO for the scenery. ALong the way I snapped some pictures of a cat or two.

This first one was in an equipment yard near Pagosa Springs. Not a real cat I guess, but tracked anyway....


----------



## Bobcat

Somewhere between Pagosa Springs and Wolf Creek I spied this little gem along the road. While snagging a quick picture of it, I saw a Spryte in the driveway behind some trucks. I went to the residence to ask if I could get a picture of it, but the lady of the house wasn't keen on the idea, so I left picture-less. Rats.


----------



## Bobcat

Finally, Wolf Creek. Too much to see, so little time.

They had a pile of DMCs and LMCs, a Tucker, a Pisten Bully, a Unimog (I think), AND THREE KRISTI KT-3s!!!

First, the DMCs/LMCs all lined up for new shoes...


----------



## Bobcat

The Tucker...


----------



## Bobcat

I assume this is a Unimog. Anyone know different?

I see mtmogs looking, sure to get the straight scoop shortly...


----------



## Bobcat

And finally a Kristi. This is one of three Kristis owned by Davey Pitcher, owner of Wolf Creek Ski Area. He was kind enough to take the time to open the garage where he stores this one (SN 00139) just so I could snap a quick picture and climb around it a bit (not much room in there).

He has another, in Pagosa Springs I think, that is supposedly in very nice shape. I think he said his father purchased it new, but I may be mistaken. 

And the third (SN 00072) is just a shell of its former self. No engine or drive train.

I hope to make it back there sometime when he and I have more time so I can see the other two.


----------



## Bobcat

Due to time, no Pisten Bully picture. It was in the woods a bit.  By the way, all of the cats pictured at Wolf Creek are in service and I don't think they are interested in selling any. Sorry.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

bobpierce said:


> I assume this is a Unimog. Anyone know different?
> 
> I see mtmogs looking, sure to get the straight scoop shortly...








Hi Bob,
Thats a Unimog 416 with the M.B. Diesel OM352.  Looks like an early 70s.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

bobpierce said:


> And finally a Kristi. This is one of three Kristis owned by Davey Pitcher, owner of Wolf Creek Ski Area. He was kind enough to take the time to open the garage where he stores this one (SN 00139) just so I could snap a quick picture and climb around it a bit (not much room in there).
> 
> He has another, in Pagosa Springs I think, that is supposedly in very nice shape. I think he said his father purchased it new, but I may be mistaken.
> 
> And the third (SN 00072) is just a shell of its former self. No engine or drive train.
> 
> I hope to make it back there sometime when he and I have more time so I can see the other two.











WHY is every Kristi we see broke down and in a garage?


----------



## Bobcat

The one in the garage ain't broke down. It sees snow every season. He locks it in the garage off-season to keep sneaky slow trac owners from stealing it or its ultra-advanced scientifically-engineered snow-conquering secrets.


----------



## mtntopper

bobpierce,
Great pics and detective work. Keep posting what you find alongside the road. Traveling as you do can be boring until you find the real mission and purpose for your travels.... 

I am sure BigAl also appreciates your help in keeping the snot trac owners in line.... 

When and if your travels bring you to WY or southern MT, let me know and I will buy you a beverage and show you a real snow cat like a Tucker Kitten....


----------



## Snowcat Operations

MTNTOPPER, How do you like that Tucker Sno-Kitten?  BOBP,  Keep the pictures coming in!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

bobpierce said:


> The one in the garage ain't broke down. It sees snow every season. He locks it in the garage off-season to keep sneaky slow trac owners from stealing it or its ultra-advanced scientifically-engineered snow-conquering secrets.









Your right its not broke!  How could I have missed that.  Its being used for a storage unit.  The only thing they are good for!  Sorry my bad.  I guess the snow it sees every year is when the door gets open so they can pull something out of her.


----------



## Bobcat

mtntopper said:


> <snip>
> When and if your travels bring you to WY or southern MT, let me know and I will buy you a beverage and show you a real snow cat like a Tucker Kitten....




I'm not scheduled to be in your neighborhood till this time next year, but in Oct I will be in western WY. Will try to get some time then for a ride in the Kitten.    Woohoo!.


----------



## mtntopper

Snowcat Operations said:


> MTNTOPPER, How do you like that Tucker Sno-Kitten?


 
I treat it like a Kristi and keep it in the garage... We have never had the time to use it except to move it around in storage. But, unlike some snow cat wannabes on the forum and circus tent housed metal scrap pile wannabe snow cats, it does run and runs very good.... 

BigAl has let me join his club (KKK) and I like the free beer....


----------



## Snowcat Operations

OH thats was low.  Very very low.


----------



## GYPSY

MTNTOPPER
Keep me in mind for your Kitten run in the fall.   If I am available I'll bring my Kitten, aka Miss Kitty, by.  We could have the largest gathering of running Kittens (2) in recent times.  All she needs now is plug wires and the tracks tightened.   Still looking for a track tightening tool.  I would rather use it than the hammer.


----------



## bczoom

mtntopper said:


> BigAl has let me join his club (KKK) and I like the free beer....


I need to get a Kristi.
Being just an "honorary" member, Poobah (BigAl) makes me buy all the beer.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Hell, Maybe Bob can bring his Kristi and then you guys would have the largest running Tucker Kittens and Kristi gathering in the world!  Of course there would only be 1 Kristi but hey its still it would be a world record!  Imagine that a running Kristi!


----------



## Bobcat

Just told you about two MORE running Kristis above. Seems to me Polar has a running Kitten. That's 3 and 3. So what's the score on the Slow Masters? Put in a big fat ZERO for yerself and go from there.


----------



## Bobcat

bczoom said:


> I need to get a Kristi.
> Being just an "honorary" member, Poobah (BigAl) makes me buy all the beer.



The one in Kanab, UT is still available. Even at the price they're asking, still a deal over say... a Snot Trac! If I had a place to store it, I'd probably just buy it. But I do that too much. The owner of my rented storage sheds has made enough money off me to run for and win a place in the state legislature.


----------



## Bobcat

Spied this in an equipment yard near Area 51 in NV. Not sure what they could possibly be using it for, not much but desert out there. Maybe they haul UFO nuts to the top of Tikaboo Peak in the winter?! It appeared to be undergoing PMRs.


----------



## mtmogs

bobpierce said:


> I assume this is a Unimog. Anyone know different?
> 
> I see mtmogs looking, sure to get the straight scoop shortly...



Nice find! It's U900/406, same chassis as mine. It is the shorter wheelbase variant of the 416 (2380mm v. 2900).


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Well, I will remember those comments when I have your KRISTI all torn down in the shop!  lol.  Remember mine was running before I decided to completely rebuild it.  Picking up my frame rotissories today!  Will pull the body and mount up the frame.


----------



## bczoom

bobpierce said:


> The one in Kanab, UT is still available. Even at the price they're asking, still a deal over say... a Snot Trac! If I had a place to store it, I'd probably just buy it. But I do that too much.


Bob,

I only need a Kristi to get out of buying the beer.  I have too many other toys to get another.  I'm also not in the right climate to justify a seasonal machine.  I've seen a couple (although I don't recall what they're called) that are all-season which is something I may be able to consider.  It looked kind of the shape of a VW bug with only a ROPS on the top.  The pics I saw were setup for logging.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

bobpierce said:


> Just told you about two MORE running Kristis above. Seems to me Polar has a running Kitten. That's 3 and 3. So what's the score on the Slow Masters? Put in a big fat ZERO for yerself and go from there.











THERES more running Snow Tracs today than there were Kristis made!


----------



## Bobcat

bczoom said:


> Bob,
> 
> I only need a Kristi to get out of buying the beer.  I have too many other toys to get another.  I'm also not in the right climate to justify a seasonal machine.  I've seen a couple (although I don't recall what they're called) that are all-season which is something I may be able to consider.  It looked kind of the shape of a VW bug with only a ROPS on the top.  The pics I saw were setup for logging.




Even if a Snot Trac wasn't a one-season machine, I still wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Bobcat

Spotted these two while land-hunting in NH two weeks ago. Owned by the snowmobile club in Jefferson. One of the memebers was there and told me that these two were recent upgrades from two of the same makes. So, there may be an old Tucker sitting in a yard up there somewhere. He said there is another club in nearby Lancaster with a machine or two as well.

Note the registration sticker on the window. Anyone know the NH snow cat laws? I should find out since I hope to move there with my Kristi before the years out.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Note the registration sticker on the window. Anyone know the NH snow cat laws? I should find out since I hope to move there with my Kristi before the years out.[/QUOTE]





Bob like you said you will be bringing a Kristi.  Everyone knows a Kristi isnt a "REAL" Snowcat.


----------



## Bobcat

Yer right. I keep forgettin. It's an all-season cat.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

BobP and Sno-op.............if you guys ever get your Krusti and snot trac together and want to go out for a spin in the woods, call me and I'll come make a trail for ya! 





Hey....just tryin to be nice!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Although............what I've noticed on these forums is that I've never seen any RECENT pics of operational Kristi's out in the feild playing in the deep stuff!  And I know there are pics on here of operational sno( )-tracs.


----------



## Bobcat

groomerguyNWO said:


> BobP and Sno-op.............if you guys ever get your Krusti and snot trac together and want to go out for a spin in the woods, call me and I'll come make a trail for ya!
> <snip>



That's OK. Kristis make their own trails.

And while LameTracs and Snot Tracs have some pictures of them operating on roads (like your picture above) and in fields, the powder is just too deep to step off and get a picture from a Kristi!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

bobpierce said:


> That's OK. Kristis make their own trails.
> 
> And while LameTracs and Snot Tracs have some pictures of them operating on roads (like your picture above) and in fields, the powder is just too deep to step off and get a picture from a Kristi!



Just a leisurely day out breaking trail in the BR160!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

These pictures taken from snow shoes.  Check out the thread and the pics.

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=2709&highlight=snow+master+clients


----------



## Bobcat

I feel like such a troll.


----------



## mtntopper

bczoom said:


> I need to get a Kristi.
> Being just an "honorary" member, Poobah (BigAl) makes me buy all the beer.


 
Thanks bc, and continue the good work... It tastes great on a hot summer day.... We will save you "honorary" members" some if the supply keeps up with the demand....


----------



## Bobcat

bczoom said:


> <snip>
> I've seen a couple (although I don't recall what they're called) that are all-season which is something I may be able to consider.  It looked kind of the shape of a VW bug with only a ROPS on the top.  The pics I saw were setup for logging.



Bombardier J5. Pixie has two, I think.
Here's one for sale...
http://www.snotrans.com/equipment3.html


----------



## Bulldog1401

Does that say "LAME TRAC" on the front of it?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Those J5s are work horses!  Usually they are kept working year round hauling tress and such.  They arent a true snowcat since they are heavy but man they sure can take some abuse!


----------



## Bobcat

Bulldog1401 said:


> Does that say "LAME TRAC" on the front of it?




Just an appropriate and measured response to his Kristi slur!


----------



## bczoom

bobpierce said:


> Bombardier J5. Pixie has two, I think.
> Here's one for sale...
> http://www.snotrans.com/equipment3.html


That's the one.
Thanks for the link.


----------



## Bobcat

Some more....


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Any more cats Bob?


----------



## Bobcat

Not yet, but expect a flurry of them in the next two months. Tomorrow I start working I-15 from Provo north to Great Falls. I think I just might see a cat or two along that route!      I'm in Fillmore tonight, and it sure is smokey...


----------



## Bobcat

Just spotted what looks like a fully loaded Super Imp in a DOT yard on the way into Pocatello, ID last night. Will get back down there in a day or two for some pictures.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

COOL!!!!!  Cant wait.


----------



## Bobcat

Well, here are a couple of quick pictures from the truck while driving by. Will try for an 'up close' later in the week when the office is open. Maybe it has been slated for auction?  

(sorry for the crappy pictures)


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Did you say auction??????   No no where are my pills..... Pink ones this time pink ones!


----------



## Bobcat

Snowcat Operations said:


> Did you say auction??????   No no where are my pills..... Pink ones this time pink ones!



I thought that might twist your pineapple!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Yes it did.  Now when will you be by the FF factory?


----------



## Bobcat

I'm there every night...with your SportsbyBrooks girls!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

You mean my two friends here?


----------



## Bobcat

Spotted in Malad, ID...


----------



## Melensdad

Snowcat Operations said:


> You mean my two friends here?


I see 4 new friends?  Or do you look at their faces?


----------



## teledawg

Here are four of the Pisten Bully groomers that are used by the Anchorage Nordic Ski Club to groom the trails at Kincaid Park here in Anchorage, Alaska.

Left to Right PB 2000, PB 2000, 2001 PB 100, 2005 PB 100. The PB 2000s are both wide track. The PB 100s are both narrow track. All of them have got real nice blades and tiller drag/track setters.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Just got in from my trip to Montana to pick up my Super Imp.  Heres a quick preview to what I found.


----------



## Bobcat

Oh, man. Those Thiokols are cool finds!

I thought Lyndon said a weasel couldn't stay on top of the snow? That one sure can! 

What's that one in the bottom-right behind the dishes? Is that a Snow Master?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Raidtrack I belive.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Heres the pictures


----------



## Snowcat Operations

More.


----------



## BigAl RIP

OK Mike ! Spill the Beans ! What in the hell are you doing with all these cats ??? I believe you now have about 15 !


----------



## Snowcat Operations

And more.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

last ones.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

This looks like an OC15.


----------



## mtntopper

Ok Mike, which one or ones did you buy and how many do you now have. I am sure you did not go home empty handed. It is time to post the pics of your new Super Imp that you stole..... I am sure glad I am not the only one with snowcatitis disease  But, I am getting over my affliction slowly...


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I am getting ready to wash her up and clean all the moths that I ran into.  I swear there are no more moths in the state of Idaho.  There all on my Super Imp!  I will post here in just a little bit.  I unloaded it from the trailer and took her for a little spin.  Man it hauls ASS!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Sorry BigAl I didnt see your post.  I dont know what I am doing with all of them.  But they are fun to have!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I do know that I'm running out of room to store them.  I can only get a few more before I have to re-organize the back yard area.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

H hear I may be storing a Unimog and a Kristi soon as well.  Have room for those and TWO more jewels!


----------



## Bobcat




----------



## Bobcat

Snowcat Operations said:


> H hear I may be storing a Unimog and a Kristi soon as well.  Have room for those and TWO more jewels!



Jewels? More like cheap costume jewelry!


----------



## Bobcat

Some more pictures of Mikeys new Imp....


----------



## Snowcat Operations

bobpierce said:


> Jewels? More like cheap costume jewelry!









Well you said it not me.  BigAl wants me to keep his two Kristis here why he is in Panama.  I was trying to be non partisan BUT if the truth be known then yah its cheap costume jewelery!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Guess what I have???????   More track Jacks!  I think I have enough of them.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

bobpierce said:


> Some more pictures of Mikeys new Imp....




I am finishing up the final polishing of the paint.  Now she will need 2 coats of some really good wax and I will be done on the outside (almost at least).  Maybe I should just start another thread.


----------



## Bobcat

Snowcat Operations said:


> I am finishing up the final polishing of the paint.  Now she will need 2 coats of some really good wax and I will be done on the outside (almost at least).  Maybe I should just start another thread.



Yup.


----------



## Bobcat

Snowcat Operations said:


> Guess what I have???????   More ladder Jacks!  I think I have enough of them.



track jacks?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

What?  yah track jacks.


----------



## Bobcat

Just passed through Weiser, ID (SnoTrans country). Will post pictures in a couple hours. Imps, Super Imps, and Pimped Imps...
Hoped to see the Kitten, but it wasn't in the yard. Maybe I'll catch them on the way back in a few days.


----------



## mtntopper

bobpierce said:


> Just passed through Weiser, ID (SnoTrans country). Will post pictures in a couple hours. Imps, Super Imps, and Pimped Imps...
> Hoped to see the Kitten, but it wasn't in the yard. Maybe I'll catch them on the way back in a few days.


 
Bill keeps the cool stuff in the storage buildings in the yard. He has some sweet snow cats that are kept out of the sun and in the shade most of the time. It is worth your time to get there when he is open to view the rare and exotic snow cats and other snow cat related artifacts. I usually visit once yearly to see the really good stuff that is kept hidden. It is worth the effort and time to stop during normal business hours....


----------



## Snowcat Operations

WE WANT PICTURES BOB!    ​


----------



## mtntopper

Bob if you are close by when Bill (Snotrans) is open be sure to look at this 1404 custom Imp that he usually keeps under cover. It is really well done and also for sale. I may have to look at it again for myself.... Get some pics of it for the forum as it is really nicely done and ready for the snow.

[FONT=times new roman,times][FONT=times new roman,times]Thiokol 1404 Imp,V4 Ford, 12 sp.,[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman,times][FONT=times new roman,times]front and rear winch, new tracks, this [/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman,times]is a one of a kind custom machine in [/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman,times]great condition, low hours, rear [/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman,times]seating and roll over protection[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman,times][FONT=times new roman,times][/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Bobcat

First, the odd balls (not you Mikey).


----------



## Bobcat

Tuckers.


----------



## Bobcat

Sprytes.


----------



## Bobcat

Imps.


----------



## Bobcat

The shop and signage.


----------



## Bobcat

Tracks and trailers.


----------



## Bobcat

mtntopper said:


> Bob if you are close by when Bill (Snotrans) is open be sure to look at this 1404 custom Imp that he usually keeps under cover. It is really well done and also for sale. I may have to look at it again for myself.... Get some pics of it for the forum as it is really nicely done and ready for the snow.



Mikey (Snowsnake Operations) asked me to steal those yellow seats. I refused, but didn't see them or the cat anyway.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Bob, I would like to throw some  in on  the conversation,  But I promissed Mikey, Snowcat Operations (Snowpuss)
that I would be Civil for a few days.


----------



## mtntopper

bobpierce said:


> Mikey (Snowsnake Operations) asked me to steal those yellow seats. I refused, but didn't see them or the cat anyway.


 
The Imp with the yellow seats still shows on the website. Last time I was there it was hidden away in a storage building to the north. Maybe Bill (Snotrans) will confirm if he still has it. I thought it was pretty cool and appears to be in like new condition.  Let us know if you still have this one Bill. 

I am planning a trip to Weiser to see what is new in the next couple months and I will try to take some more pics if it is still available.


----------



## snotrans

Thank you for your comments and complimentary exposure of some our equipment on this forum. As MT. Topper ( Bill) has said, I do keep several  select snowcat in enclosed storage and yes I still do have the pimped Imp with the yellow seats and others that are for sale.  I will look forward to your return visits to discuss equipment and "old snow tales"! Thanks again, Snotrans  (Bill and Mary Guthrie)


----------



## Bobcat

boggie said:


> Bob, I would like to throw some  in on  the conversation,  But I promissed Mikey, Snowcat Operations (Snowpuss)
> that I would be Civil for a few days.



I believe you are violating the FF Terms of Service by not taking any open shot when presented.


----------



## Bobcat

Spotted in McCall, ID. That last one would make an interesting 'snow cat'. It's in dire need of restoration though.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Trackmaster we found on a recent trip, stock engine,Dana 60's, flexator suspension, 42 mph on the flat


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Looks like someone had some fun rebuilding it!


----------



## Bulldog1401

Are all of these trackmasters this fast? WOW!! 42 MPH on the snow is smokin !!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Well we know there faster than a Kristi KT7.


----------



## Mainer

Bulldog1401 said:


> Are all of these trackmasters this fast? WOW!! 42 MPH on the snow is smokin !!



I have a 4T2 (Trackmaster like in the photos) that I've clocked at 38 but that was a slight incline so it may do 42 but not sure.  The 10-person 4T10 will do 35.  Of course one reason why is that these puppies aren't high-floaters.  As you probably know, they were originally designed to be broad-use ATV's but still do great in most snow conditions but not deep powder.  I've never seen one modified to use wider tracks... 

anyone seen one with wide-tracks?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:


> Well we know there faster than a Kristi KT7.


 
 Just wait until I get my new "Jet Pack" installed


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Cant wait!


----------



## Bobcat

Spotted KT-3 SN 00108. Is that an original roof rack?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BOB P,
Is that located near your last station you worked on yesterday in CO?  Is this the one you told me about or is there another snowcat?  Anyway it looks like its next to I-70???  NICE FIND!


----------



## BigAl RIP

That one looks pretty clean . The track belts have been replaced from the floppy original style . Thats about as good of one as I seen . I know we have 3 or 4 members in the middle of rebuilding their KT3's ,but I have not seen any photo's in a long time .
How about it Gavin and Buck ???? Any pictures to spare .


EDIT: Oh and that is a original roof rack . Not much thought put in it . Mine looks like its made out of 1/2" electrical conduit . The plywood was probably a option that year !


----------



## Snowcat Operations

That is a nice one.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I think I have come up with a theory on reconditioned Kristi KT3's out of Washington . Every KT3 that I have seen with the *yellow stripes or lower half painted yellow *seems to have gone back to Washington Kristi and have been rebuilt . I bet this was part of the recondition package that Washington Kristi was offering . Someplace I have information that the reconditioning cost to rebuild a KT3 cost about $3200 in the early 70's . My KT3 was reconditioed and a optional 3rd door was added at the same time . It also has the Red/yellow paint scheme .


----------



## Bobcat

This KT-3 has plexiglass on the driver and passenger door windows, and the little corner windows. The rest appear to be glass, including the windshield. I have it on 'good authority' that this '62 had "Peerless Windows" installed by Kristi in '65.


----------



## Bobcat

Look! I spotted a 'Thuper Imp' with wheels!!! We just need to get some pedals in there and a big red rubber squeezy-horn and Mikey will be ready to roll!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BOB P,
Is that KRISTI KT3 located near your last station you worked on Thursday in CO? Is this the one you told me about or is there another snowcat? Anyway it looks like its next to I-70??? NICE FIND!


----------



## Bobcat

Kind of embarrassing for a guy who lives by the GPS, but I don't remember. I was so surprised to stumble on it that I forgot to note the name of the nearest town or mark it on my GPS. It was a rushed week working through central MT, western WY, and western CO. I will be heading back along the same route this coming week. When I find it I will try to find the owner and get you the details.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Hope you finally got some sleep!


----------



## Bobcat

Looks like Mikey is almost finished modifying and painting his Imp.   

OK, just kidding. Spotted this behind the gas station in Clyde Creek, MT. Which gas station? THE gas station.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

OUCH!  Man Bob and I though you liked Mystic Metalic Magenta!  OR Puke for short.  Good LORD that thing is UGLY.  Could this be the missing link between the KT3 and KT7?  Most likely though its a PCP induced recab of a poor old Imp.  I believe I would rather be seen in a Kristi!


----------



## alaska120

Do my eyes deceive me or is that a Toyota mill in the bread box?


----------



## Bobcat

Another view of the 'mill' through a scratched window...


----------



## Bobcat

Update on that KT-3 from last week. I think the owner may be willing to part with it. PM me for info. First come, first served.


----------



## Bobcat

Is that an oil drain? And look, a suicide door!


----------



## Bobcat

By the way, that's the Porsche engine.

A link to that cute little red horn.
http://www.realtruck.com/productline/1354/5539/1/wolo_raging_bull_bright_red_bull_horn.html
Oh, oh. It has a Dukes of Hazard version! Don't do it Mikey!


----------



## Bobcat

Spotted in Ashton, ID at the local electric co-op.
http://www.frrec.com/


----------



## Bobcat

Also in Ashton, ID I found that 601 SnoOp found a few months ago. I won't post a whole bunch of photos since SnoOp already did, but he missed the stickers...


----------



## Bobcat

Spotted in the Southern California Edison compound in Lee Vining, CA (SW corner of Mono Lake).


----------



## Bobcat

Parked near White Mountain Peak high above Bishop, CA.


----------



## Bobcat

This Spryte spotted in the woods near ELFS.  
(ELFS - Eagle Lake Field Station, Susanville, CA)


----------



## Bobcat

Near Elko, NV.


----------



## mtntopper

bobpierce said:


> Near Elko, NV.


 
Is it actually pink or is your camera broken? Maybe SnOps or BigAl have a secret snow cat hide out? Lots of questions and no answers.... Great job on finding the hidden secret snow cats Bob P.... We all know they are there, just not sure where.


----------



## Bobcat

Spotted in the Starbucks drive-thru in Reno. Didn't get a good look at the blond female driver, but I know I love her!


----------



## bczoom

bobpierce said:


> Didn't get a good look at the blond female driver, but I know I love her!


Are we talking about the "IN-N-OUT" sticker at the bottom?


----------



## Bobcat

No, no, no! The Tucker sticker on top!! What a mook!


----------



## Bobcat

JACKPOT!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BOBPIERCE hit the MOTHER load of all SNOWCAT(S)!


----------



## Bobcat

Wait for it...cropping and applying gamma corrections...


----------



## Bobcat

Hopefully, someone here will recognize one of these cats or the location and give us the low-down...


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Anytime now BOB!


----------



## mbsieg

Hey leave him alone perfection takes time!!!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Kiss ass! lol


----------



## mbsieg




----------



## Bobcat

But first...a teaser.  Spotted in Ely, NV. Currently being used as lawn art.


----------



## mbsieg

Is this Mikeys newest cat????? The secret one?????


----------



## Bobcat

OK, I see the natives are getting restless, so here they come in no particular order...
I'd like to start by saying...I WANT THE BLUE ONE!!!!! I will marry your ugly daughter, overthrow the government of your choice, tame a den of lions with a dull #2 pencil, and build you a 10,000sqft vacation home out of popsicle sticks if you buy me the blue one!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

mbsieg said:


>


  Kiss ass!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

mbsieg said:


> Is this Mikeys newest cat????? The secret one?????





Actually thats my tribute to LYNDON.  He always says there only good for Lawn art and he is correct!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Nah just joking.  Its down in Ely at the Local body and fender shop.  Battle mountain auto body or something like that.


----------



## Bobcat

Here ya go, installment #1...


----------



## Bobcat

Installment #2...


----------



## mbsieg

GOOD GAWD SNOWCAT HEAVEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

About damn time!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Or snowcat graveyard.


----------



## Bobcat

Installment #3...


----------



## Bobcat

Holy crap! Just got smacked with a hideous avatar! What the heck, SnoOps? Did you shave your head?


----------



## mbsieg

Snowcat Operations said:


> Or snowcat graveyard.



I do not care I am moving in!!!!!! Whats up with your avatar???????


----------



## Snowcat Operations

What wrong with my Avatar.   WHAT THE HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

*WHO THE HELL IS THAT!*


----------



## Snowcat Operations

*WHAT THE ****!*


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BOB!​


----------



## Snowcat Operations

WHO   WHAT    HOW  WHY ME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobcat

Installment #4. That's all till I get back there in a few days.


----------



## mbsieg

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## mbsieg

mommy the man in the picture is staring at me and I am SCARED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

ME TOO!


----------



## Bobcat

And that's not all the cats, got run out by someone locking up before I could get em all.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

The BASTARD!


----------



## Bobcat

Oh, by the way, I rescind the ugly daughter thing. Got carried away. Still stockpiling popsicle sticks though.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

No Fuglies allowed in the Snowcat!


----------



## Bobcat

Snowcat Operations said:


> No Fuglies allowed in the Snowcat!



Sorry, we'll miss you! Maybe they'll take you in one of them there tractor forums?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

FUG you BOB.  JUST .........JUST.........FUG YOU!










:rollingla​


----------



## Snowcat Operations

First my Avatar..... Now this.  Wait isnt that a personal attack against my looks?  My feelings?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Bob, I think you need to make this a treasure hunt start by giving simple clues like latitude and longitude or better yet. THE Damm phone number.  there might just be one or two in there I might want.  or for sure some parts. now hopefully after I post this my Avitar does not go defunk. irate: With the ugly mug shot. 

I think I saw that  mug hanging at the post office on the clip board for most 
unwanted.


----------



## mtntopper

Located in the State of Utah????  Warm huh, Bob P????  Just a guess on my part ..... 

I have been told of a similar place and even have an address somewhere. My informant did not do justice to what Bob P is showing in his pics. The person told me it was just an old snow cat bone yard with only old worn out junk. This looks like a gold mine. I am gonna have to go back into some old emails and check out the location again......

Now, I will not tell anymore and let Bob P drop us some clues and we can all start guessing..... I may be totally wrong about the location. I will in the future pay more attention to my informants....irate:


----------



## Gatorboy

bobpierce said:


> Holy crap! Just got smacked with a hideous avatar!


I know what you mean.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Gatorboy said:


> I know what you mean.






LMAO!​
Now That is FUNNY!​


----------



## Snowcat Operations

GB I was the one that started the avatar thing.  I think theres a pic of me some where around.


----------



## Bobcat

SnoOps, don't worry about it. Meanwhile, I'll be back at this yard Sunday (today) or Monday, depending on how long this job in Great Falls takes. Will get contact info if possible and find out if any of these cats are for sale or if he's/she's just an eccentric collector.


----------



## Bulldog1401

I think we're all eccentric collectors to some degree. This has got to be sno ops back yard.. the sprite in the circus tent gives it away..


----------



## Snowcat Operations

HEY!  I read that!  If that was my yard then I would be in SNOWCAT HEAVEN!  I have dibbs on the Blue Super IMP!!!!!!


----------



## Bobcat

Snowcat Operations said:


> HEY!  I read that!  If that was my yard then I would be in SNOWCAT HEAVEN!  I have dibbs on the Blue Super IMP!!!!!!



BULL HORSE PUCKY! I already dibbed it in post #140. I just need to find a sugar momma to buy it for me! Now go paint yer clown car blue.


----------



## Mainer

OK....Well, hell, since we're putting dibs on... I got dibs on one of those 1202's!  No shouting from the peanut gallery about cheating on my 601s!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

NO WAY!  There mine mine mine mine!  Both you BIATCHES  just BTFO!


----------



## Mainer

Oh yea?  Well who died and anointed (with a long steering arm!) you queen Thiokol Biatch?  There's enough snowcats in Pierce's Nirvana for all of us... except the greedy ones!  That's right... didn't momma teach you to share ???  You can come ride in my 601 any time... but you gotta bring some 1202 keys with you!   Now share ... gimme a spare Twinkie (1202), all I got is carrots (601's) and celery (4T's) in my brown bag (garage)!


----------



## Bobcat

Found in Rock Springs, WY. Just more Bomb-bard-deers. Nothing to see, move along...


----------



## mtntopper

bobpierce said:


> Found in Rock Springs, WY. Just more Bomb-bard-deers. Nothing to see, move along...


 
Now you are beginning to sound like your avatar photo. Does it rub off?

Bombardiers are almost equal to Thiokols.... and slightly more snow cat than a Krusti which is one rung barely above snow shoes....


----------



## Bobcat

mtntopper said:


> <snip>
> Bombardiers are *almost* equal to Thiokols
> <snip>


They are also French Canadian, which is *almost* French. Just can't bring myself to show them any  .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Almost french is right!  French up here is half english anyways.  I'm part french(sure la cote due famile de ma mere)  But don't tell anyone about that.  It's our secret,  I don't like to advertise it, if ya know wut a mean!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

bobpierce said:


> Found in Rock Springs, WY. Just more Bomb-bard-deers. Nothing to see, move along...




Bob, all I can say is. C'est Bob Pierce, Sure ne pense pas bien ces days.I pense qu'il a mis sa tête où il est bon de ne pas se airto son cerveau, et pas beaucoup de lumière.  

It says something like have a nice day.


----------



## alaska120

C'est bon.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

%,!,@),  !*,%.

Figure that simple phrase out.


----------



## alaska120

I believe it says;
"I'm a really smart guy and everyone likes me"


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Nope.  Almost just the opposite!


----------



## bczoom

Snowcat Operations said:


> Nope.  Almost just the opposite!



Cool.  If it's the opposite, that means I (bczoom) "I'm a really smart guy and everyone likes me"


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Bob My French is not great these days BUT I think he said you have your head up your ass!

It is Bob Pierce, Sure does not think definitely of this days. I think that he put the head where is good of not not air to the cerebrum, and not a lot of light.


Either that or Boggie is a product of the French school system.  There just as good as there military!  But there track and field team always come in last because the runners always run away from the finish line or pass out from the sound of the starters pistol!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

From what I understand there snowcats have 5 reverse gears and one forward!


----------



## Bobcat

Oh, great. Another one. Near Summit Park, UT, I-80 exit 140. Gorgoza Snowpark www.gorgozapark.com.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Why do you even bother with the Bombardiers?  There French!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Snowcat Operations said:


> Why do you even bother with the Bombardiers?  There French!



Agreed!  I run a smaller version of that one on occassion.  Not impressed!  I like the interior cab comfort and quietness over the Lamtrac I run but the Lamtrac will just plain walk circles around it in the deep stuff.(and that's pulling a 10ft drag full of snow).  The Lamtrac is very similar to the Tuckers in the deep stuff though the tucker may climb a little better when pulling a drag.

Like I said, I run a bumb-bar-deer but if given a choice, I'd go with another make.  Personally, I prefer the four track system but it's all in what you like.  They(two track systems)do have their advantages though such as turning radius.


----------



## Bobcat

What you said about the bomb-bar-deer sparked a memory. My detachment in AK had an Imp and a Spryte. When they were down for PMRs, we would sometimes borrow the security detachments bomb-bar-deer. We just couldn't run it like the Thiokols, too fragile. It did have a nicer interior but it just couldn't push through the brush and bust down saplings like the Thiokols. Not that knocking over small trees should be a snowcat requirement, we just had a large variety of terrain to negotiate.


----------



## Bobcat

Got in touch with the mechanic at the yard from here http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showpost.php?p=108505&postcount=144

I will be meeting with the owner tomorrow. Everyone got there wish list ready? Looks like pretty much anything Thiokol, DMC/LMC/VMC, he's got it. Almost everything's for sale, cats, diffs, tracks, wheels, etc. Tell me what you want and I'll get a price from him. After tomorrow I'll post his contact info and you can start calling yourselves. He has no internet presence and has done no advertising, just word-of-mouth, until now!

Meanwhile, what is this?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Bob you know which one I want!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I also need an OC4


----------



## Bobcat

Is that what's broke on the swamp spryte?


----------



## mbsieg

A nice cat!!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Yup


----------



## Snowcat Operations

need drop down axle gaurds for an OC-12 as well.  2 sets.  Some spare grousers for 1202 36 inch old style.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

If he's got a running cat that he thinks he'll never be able to sell and just wants to getit out of his yard, tell him I'd be more than willing to take it off his hands.  He could look at it as sort of a charitable donation.


----------



## Bobcat

Sorry, I believe in NAFTA (No Almost French Trade Agreements).


----------



## mbsieg

Need a cat to replace the little red thingy..


----------



## NorthernRedneck

:vemo:  Now now Bob, be nice!  I'm only 1/4 french.(everyone's got to have at least one fault)


----------



## Bobcat

Should have contact info, cats, and parts prices this weekend. Meanwhile, seen in Magna, UT...

Oooooh, post #1000 for me. Do I get a cookie?   

Sorry for the recent crappy pictures, good camera on the fritz and using phone camera.


----------



## Bobcat

More from Magna, UT. Special note on the Gama Goat, says "CS 2" on the left front. Used in the movie "City Slickers 2", or so I'm told. Check out that last one. It's a sled on a sled on a sled on a flatbed...ahhh... sled.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Congradulations BOB!  1000 POSTS!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Whoa!  Hold on wrong avatar!


----------



## Bobcat

Yeah, looked like you were wading back into deep kimshi there for a minute!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

That was my bad avatar for a response but chose not to do it.  But I swore I picked the one I have now up?  Must have been a subliminal thing there?


----------



## Bobcat

Here's the scoop on that yard that I found a couple of weekends ago...

Took a while to catch someone in the yard and get contact info. He is a very busy guy. Does lots of movie and TV work with his cats, including the latest National Treasure movie. Has been in the cat building/leasing/operating business for something like 30yrs and is well known in those circles but doesn't really advertise, not even on his businesses buildings and yards. Has lots of parts and some cats for sale. Give him a call to see if he has what you need (want). I hear he doesn't use computers much, but here's his email address anyway. sharpeengr at yahoo.com (oops, almost forgot bot-inhibitor).

A very nice guy. Took the time to show me around his yard, talk about cats and his work in movies, and even drive me to his 'other' yard with yet more cats and the Gama Goats he used during the filming of City Slickers 2. All this while his cell phone was ringing constantly. Another really, really, really cool thing... he has a photo album of his work in movies and repairing cats that have fallen off mountains and such.  He says I can come back and scan the photos! Boy are youse guys in for a treat.


----------



## Bobcat

Just west of Steamboat Springs, CO on the south side of US40. Left card with friend of owner to see if they're insterested in selling.


----------



## mbsieg

NICE!!!! looks like something I could afford!!!!!!


----------



## Bobcat

One sweeeet little Unimog in Craig, CO.


----------



## Mainer

Make: Mercedes
Model: UNIMOG 404
Year: 1965
Engine:  Mercedes GAS
Transmission: 10 Speed
Tires: 90%
VIN:  404115039520
Detail:  4X4, 8000# Winch, Stk#L07026
Price: $10,750


----------



## Bobcat

Montrose, CO.


----------



## Bobcat

and more from Montrose...


----------



## Bobcat

From Grand Junction, CO. Almost a snowcat...

30" Tracks, .5PSI. Not factory, this dealer custom makes these tracks.
31/34HP Gas/Diesel B&S-Daihatsu


----------



## Bobcat

Kinda pricey, but maybe someone's interested.

www.buyargo.com


----------



## mtntopper

bobpierce said:


> From Grand Junction, CO. Almost a snowcat...
> 
> 30" Tracks, .5PSI. Not factory, this dealer custom makes these tracks.
> 31/34HP Gas/Diesel B&S-Daihatsu


 
More good finds and pics Bob... 

Unless Argo has recently put a turbo on the Daihatsu diesel it will be lacking in power at higher elevations. I sold a V4 Imp to a family that bought an Argo with the Daihatsu diesel engine for access to their cabin. The Argo did not have enough power to hardly turn the stock tracks at our elevation. I am sure it would not be able to move the wider tracks in your pic. I would like to know what this dealer does to make them run at high elevation as the flotation would be awesome with the custom tracks.

If you are looking at one of these until proven otherwise go with the gas engine or plan on repowering with a larger diesel or a turbo.


----------



## Bobcat

Tis indeed a turbo diesel.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

After looking at your photo it looks like a green KT7 Crusty  I guess that is the style you build them when they do not have much power 
WE  have had those here before and if you want a small unit they are O.K. 
but by industrial standards the chains are a nightmare. looks like they are still running the T-20 differential or a varant of it good small diff. but not the caliber of even the OC-4 in tuffness. Just my opinon.


----------



## mtntopper

Argo does have a turbo diesel engine in the Centaur now. My mistake as it was long needed and now available:

*THE CENTAUR TURBO DEISEL*
8 wheel drive amphibious utility vehicle with a liquid-cooled 3 cylinder B&SD turbo charged diesel engine producing 31 Hp at 3600 rpm and 55 ft lbs of torque at 2400. Mid engine and transmission design, fully enclosed occupant ROPS cab, 10 cubic ft rear cargo area and 1500 lb payload capacity
Optional 34 HP engine available

Just add tracks, full cab, and heater and you will have over 22K invested with minimal passenger ability. I would still worry about the tires spinning inside the tracks as has happened in the past on some in wet snow conditions. They still need to figure out a sprocket type drive for the HD tracks.


----------



## Bobcat

boggie said:


> After looking at your photo it looks like a green KT7 Crusty
> <snip>



Damn, you had to bring it up. When I first saw it from the highway, I did think it was a re-bodied Kristi.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Have a guy around here who bought the whole kit and kabootle and man what a piece of crap!  The tires do exactly that when they get wet.  They just sit and spin unless he is on perfectly flat ground.  They are neat and I would have one but not for any type of snow conditions.


----------



## Bobcat

Some of you may need to sit down before reading this...


----------



## Bobcat

Near Coal Bank Pass along the 'Million Dollar Highway'.


----------



## Bobcat

Purgatory...
They've just received two brand new 360s. As seen in the third picture, they haven't even taken the plastic off the seats yet.


----------



## Bobcat

more from Purgatory...


----------



## Bobcat

Durango, CO.


----------



## Bobcat

No snow cats here or in the next post, just what I saw while looking for snow cats. A couple of them can really move some snow, though!


----------



## Bobcat

...and more from Chama, NM.


----------



## Bobcat

Somewhere near Lancaster, NH. Another snowmobile club groomer cat.


----------



## Bobcat

More from Montrose, CO...with prices!!

1200 - $10,000 w/ blade
1450 - $16,000 no blade
1642 - $11,000 w/ blade
1742 - $14,000 w/ blade
1800 - $32,000 w/ blade
_(I think I got them right)_

A couple of these were previously seen here http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showpost.php?p=114319&postcount=219, but found somebody home this time.


----------



## Bobcat

Zia Pueblo, NM. Sorry for the 'long view', but it was far behind a locked gate.


----------



## Bobcat

Woohoo! Found another treasure trove of cats today. While working in southwest CO with SnoOps as a ride-along, spotted a couple of cats on the side of the road. Like Imps? We got Imps! The owner isn't in the snow cat business, he simply has Snowcatitis. Here are his Imps, his Thiokol trailer, and his stash of track parts. But that ain't all, see the next post.


----------



## Bobcat

A Spryte, a PB, a Bombardier with a nice rear cabin, and a portable snow maker! I would give more info, but the guy will be joining us on the forums soon, so I'll let him tell the story when he gets here.


----------



## Bobcat

And finally, he took us on a snow cat tour of his property. Here is a little clip...


http://www.forumsforums.com/pp53/data/571/icey.wmv


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Huh???  There's no link to any video......  Must be having a "Kristi moment"


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I got dibbs on the full cab Imp!  Really I got dibbs on it.  WOW those little Imps are GREAT!  The owner took me and Bob out and toured his property today.  This included climbing some serious Hills with I am guessing 18" of snow.  We had a blast today and the Owner MAC and his wife were some of the nicest people we have met!  Thanks to them for the great day!


----------



## Bobcat

groomerguyNWO said:


> Huh???  There's no link to any video......  Must be having a "Kristi moment"



Huh? Look again. Don't you CanUKs read english? Ha!  And by the way, looking at your snowcat budget, it's no wonder the best you could do is a Lametrac!

By the way, Mikey helped groom a slope today, a first for him. The slopes were in the 20% grade range and the Imp wasn't even breathing hard. It was pulling a 400lb roller, AND Mikey was on board! He was in the right seat, but he was there!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Wow Bob watching the video made me feel like I was there.  Oh wait I was!  LOL.  Very cool Bob!  I dont care what GroomerGuy says about you your OK!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ok, there it is...............didn't see a link the first time I looked at your post.  Nice!


----------



## Bobcat

Who'd a thunk, Bernalillo, NM?! While me and SnoOps were passing through NM, we stopped at a gas station and saw this beastie. It was being hauled by a couple of guys who do mountain top tower maintenance. We convoyed out of town.


----------



## Bulldog1401

Too Cool!!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Bob and Mike's Great Adventures!


----------



## fogtender

bobpierce said:


> Who'd a thunk, Bernalillo, NM?! While me and SnoOps were passing through NM, we stopped at a gas station and saw this beastie. It was being hauled by a couple of guys who do mountain top tower maintenance. We convoyed out of town.


 

Is that front pintle hitch bent down from the chain and binder being too tight?


----------



## Bobcat

Looks like it.


----------



## Lyndon

"HIGH PLAINS SNOW CAT?"


----------



## Bobcat

Not a snowcat, but in the snow. This one is in Dolores, CO. There is another one about an hour west of this one.


----------



## Bobcat

Somewhere north of Groundhog Reservoir, CO. Looks like they met a tree on the trail and smashed all the lights on that side and cracked the windshield. Couple of pictures of a 'lesser' machine at the bottom of the post (that oughta rile live2ride).


----------



## Bobcat

SnoOps new snocat design, the *SnowPuss*. It's ready to tow broken down Slow Masters (are there any other kind?).


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Big Talk from a Kristi owner!


----------



## mtmogs

You really get around Bob. I recognize Main Street Catskill, NY. What nearby seismic station were you visiting? Went winter camping west of there when I was 18. It was -25' F (a record low) in Catskill that night, we figured it was -30ish where we camped at 3000'+. We obviously lacked the sense to postpone the trip, but fortunately had the sense and training to recognize the early warning signs of hypothermia, and took the right steps to survive...with all our fingers and toes even.


----------



## fogtender

bobpierce said:


> Not a snowcat, but in the snow. This one is in Dolores, CO. There is another one about an hour west of this one.


 

Is/was that something that was setup to display for the tourist, or did they really run that between towns?  If so, looks like it would have been really fun to ride in!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

http://cgi.ebay.com/USED-CAR-LOT-SN...eZWD1VQQtrksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


Here you go Bob........instead of just looking at snowcats and drooling all the time, here's one you could pick up and take with you.


----------



## Bobcat

fogtender said:


> Is/was that something that was setup to display for the tourist, or did they really run that between towns?  If so, looks like it would have been really fun to ride in!



Looks like they actually ran at one time. Now they seem to have been auctioned off or something and the town of Dolores has set one up for display in front of their city museum. The other one I saw is parked on some private property just off the highway.


----------



## Bobcat

groomerguyNWO said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/USED-CAR-LOT-SN...eZWD1VQQtrksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> Here you go Bob........instead of just looking at snowcats and drooling all the time, here's one you could pick up and take with you.



I do own a fabulous snow-conquering machine. I'm just not near enough to it to take her out for a spin. And I'm surprised that after all the trouble you've had with your Lametrac that you would recommend one to anyone else!!


----------



## Bobcat

Not a snowcat, but what a cool machine!

_Found in Socorro, NM._


----------



## couchloafer

A friend sent me these pictures. He said they were from Minnesota............boggie do you have a new toy????


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

couchloafer said:


> A friend sent me these pictures. He said they were from Minnesota............boggie do you have a new toy????



Not I, but I have seen those photos before..... on the forums even.... possibly from Lyndon? It does not look like Minnesota unless it is lake superior area.

It is a very good looking machine and somebody did a great job. could be cool Today minus 25 without the wind chill......


----------



## Bobcat

Spotted at a utility yard in Ft. Defiance, AZ (Navajo Reservation).


----------



## Mainer

Spotted at the top of Zugerberg mountain, Switzerland


----------



## couchloafer

Bonneville Power had this Tucker sitting outside their yard in Ellensburg, WA this morning. I missed getting a picture of the Seattle City Light truck running down the freeway with another cat...........


----------



## pixie

Nice !!

Looks like they need a little more tongue weight or a little more air in the trailer tires .......
I like the blade rest 

The cat Mainer got a picture of has a unique plow attachment. What brand is that cat ?


----------



## Bobcat

I'll be making a big road trip this weekend and into next week. Heading from Socorro, NM through Grand Junction, CO, SLC, and straight to Reno, NV. Then back again. Hopefully I'll spot some cats that I missed before, but I also plan on getting those scans of Sharpes photo album!


----------



## Bobcat

Spotted on the wrong side of the tracks in Winnemucca, NV.


----------



## Bobcat

Located in Albuquerque,  NM. The only cat owned by the state and used to maintain all of the state-owned communications towers. It was purchased within the year for $20,000 and just got all new tires.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Another cool set of Cats!


----------



## Bobcat

Spotted in Cortez, CO. May be for sale.


----------



## Bobcat

Spotted by one of my guys in northern ID.


----------



## Bobcat

Spotted by one of my guys in southeast OR.


----------



## Bobcat

Some random pictures from Boggies shop.


----------



## Mainer

Nice pics Bob!  But...yea, yea, OK, OK, I see all this Bombi and Tucker stuff... Boggie... give us the goods!  Where's all them Thiokols?  Out in some other warehouse housed under maximum security?     I only see one tucked away amongst all that populous!  A little more mixing pot please!


----------



## fogtender

bobpierce said:


> Spotted by one of my guys in northern ID.


 
A Weasel with some extensive track work. They welded chain onto the right track where the cable laced rubber use to be at. Nice wooden doors too... 

That style of track came off really easily and most have been changed out to an "Imp" style cleated track.

Wonder if you can plow with the blade at any kind of an angle on that, pretty light machine.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

first try


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Try #2


----------



## Snowcat Operations

OK thats enough of that BS trying to resize them!  Well theres one.


----------



## Bobcat

Snowcat Operations said:


> Try #2




Success!!! You HAVE annoyed us! No need for try #3, ummmmmkay?


----------



## Bobcat

Here ya go, ya mook!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Thank you!


----------



## Bobcat

Now where is it?




AND WHERE IS MY 4T!!!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I cant say.....Top Secret.  I will tell you on the phone (which yours is off)  The 4T I Will just email you the pics!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'll try and bring a touch of life to this thread.........found this in a town an hours drive from where I live.  Actually, that town marks the border of the my section of trails I groom and maintain in the winter.


----------



## Bobcat

You're right, this thread has been a bit neglected. I have had some new pictures for a while that I haven't gotten around to posting. So, just to pick things back up a little, my latest acquisiton _(or so I hope)_ from somewhere in the NW...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks like it's in as good of shape as your kristi.....


----------



## Bobcat

Must I show my Kristi videos for you yet again?


----------



## Mainer

bobpierce said:


> You're right, this thread has been a bit neglected. I have had some new pictures for a while that I haven't gotten around to posting. So, just to pick things back up a little, my latest acquisiton _(or so I hope)_ from somewhere in the NW...



Interesting... they've mounted the wipers at the top and there's some sort of 'oh-shit' handle on the sloping front part of the body... maybe for SnowOps to hang onto when he films you driving this one!  

Hurry up and buy it already!  Make her yours!

Just found out that the one I had been working on is going to be kept by the owner...he's going to fix the engine up..all the rest was mint.  Bummer!  But another one spotted in the NW.

Also, I found out that the serial numbers for the TM's and 600's carry over from year-to-year... a guy in Alaska has one number in the 630 range!  VERY cool, obviously.


----------



## Bobcat

Cloudcroft, NM.


----------



## Bobcat

Ruidoso, NM.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Spotted these beauties in my travels.


----------



## Bobcat

Woah. Not a %100 sure, but I think that busted-up bird is actually an 'A' model P-51! Too cool!


Whoops. No supercharger inlet for the Allison, so maybe a 'B' model with the Merlin?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Which ever one she is she sure had a rough landing!


----------



## fogtender

Snowcat Operations said:


> Which ever one she is she sure had a rough landing!


 
Looks like the driver got to walk away from it, maybe limping, but very survivable...


----------



## Bobcat

Here's some info on that blue ugly squid plane...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A2D_Skyshark


----------



## Thiokol2track

spotted this beauty in my travels in Ma.


----------



## Bobcat

LMC 1500 in Gunnnison, CO.


----------



## Bobcat

Near Penrose, CO (at the county airport)...the best looking Snow Master I've ever seen!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

^^ What the...............??
Is that thing part station wagon?
Not to worry, nothing a little paint can't fix lol


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Wheres the rest of it?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Deadly Sushi said:


> Wheres the rest of it?



They recycled it and used the metal to make a crown vic police interceptor.


----------



## Thiokol2track

Bobcat said:


> Near Penrose, CO (at the county airport)...the best looking Snow Master I've ever seen!!!!



Is the bottom half of this thing a weasel??


----------



## Bobcat

Thiokol2track said:


> Is the bottom half of this thing a weasel??




Yup, just like the inside of a Snow Master...


----------



## Bobcat

Would you believe....





...a hydrostatic Snow Master? 








Details tonight after I get the down-low.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

OK a quick post on what I have found while on my journey across America.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

These were spotted today!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

And some more.


----------



## Bobcat

Cool. A 'Big R' store. 

Oh, and I'll take one set of deuces and BVs...


----------



## American Woman

Those little army ones were cute


----------



## Bobcat

Kremmling, CO.

This Bomb-bard-deer (under wraps) is owned by the guy who converted a Snot Master to hydrostatic drive. He used the drive motors from his Excel Hustler snowcat and the dual tandem pump possibly from a Massey combine. He was a little uncertain as it was 15 yrs ago. He believes he sold the Snot Master and all of the build details to someone named Chuck in either MT or WY. Are you out there Chuck?  All that's apparently left is this Excel implement. Anyone know what this ting is for?


----------



## Bobcat

Eagle and Dowds Junction, CO.


----------



## Thiokol2track

Bobcat said:


> Kremmling, CO.
> 
> This Bomb-bard-deer (under wraps) is owned by the guy who converted a Snot Master to hydrostatic drive. He used the drive motors from his Excel Hustler snowcat and the dual tandem pump possibly from a Massey combine. He was a little uncertain as it was 15 yrs ago. He believes he sold the Snot Master and all of the build details to someone named Chuck in either MT or WY. Are you out there Chuck?  All that's apparently left is this Excel implement. Anyone know what this ting is for?


That excel implement  they called it a "powder-maker" ....this is the most modern one i've seen, with a front scarifier blade...Nice photos ,Bobcat!


----------



## dlmorindds

Hey Snowcat Operations--

What were you doing in Sheridan??


----------



## mtntopper

Snowcat Operations said:


> And some more.


 
Looks like you made it to my old hometown of Sheridan, WY.... The Big R has a nice selection of guns if you get time to browse. You are only 68 miles away from me when in Sheridan. Did you go over Powder River Pass? If you did you were only about 4 miles from my home as you went down the east side of the Big Horns.............


----------



## Bulldog1401

Bobcat said:


> Anyone know what this ting is for?




Turns icy trails into powder.


----------



## couchloafer

Spotted this IMP for sale on a recent trip to Tacoma next to the freeway. Not sure if it is still available or what kind of shape it is in. We couldnt get very close and the guy who owns the business next door where we shot these photos wasn't happy we were there!
If someone buys it I can pick it up and help with shipping.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

American Woman said:


> Those little army ones were cute


 

Thosoe little army ones were "cute"?  Yah.....ok.  women!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

mtntopper said:


> Looks like you made it to my old hometown of Sheridan, WY.... The Big R has a nice selection of guns if you get time to browse. You are only 68 miles away from me when in Sheridan. Did you go over Powder River Pass? If you did you were only about 4 miles from my home as you went down the east side of the Big Horns.............


 

We went UP both sides at one point from Lovell and greybull.  Man that is some beautiful country and am interested in some property up there.....anyhere!  I will come back down to visit when I complete my work.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Well I have got to go.  Had 5 minutes to screw around.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

dlmorindds said:


> Hey Snowcat Operations--
> 
> What were you doing in Sheridan??


 
Work brought me to Sheridan.  Where are you located?


----------



## mtntopper

Snowcat Operations said:


> We went UP both sides at one point from Lovell and greybull. Man that is some beautiful country and am interested in some property up there.....anyhere! I will come back down to visit when I complete my work.


 
That is exactly the reason why we live in the Big Horn Mtns. Property is available but at a premium price in most cases. Thirty five acre parcels start at about $240K and go up. I have one of the very few or possibly the only smaller undeveloped acreage parcel that will be available for sale in the future. I intend to sell it in the future and it is less acreage than the new mandated large agriculture parcels. This one was subdivided in the late 70's and is near where I now live. It has grid power available and good water wells close by which is unusual. It is about half heavy timber and half open meadow. I am making a road, adding electrical to this property at this time along with other improvements to make it more appealing. It is also fairly accessible yearound since it is only about 2.5 miles from the state highway in the winter time. Here is a pic of the view from that property location.


----------



## mtntopper

Snowcat Operations said:


> Work brought me to Sheridan. Where are you located?


 
Dan is located in the Sheridan area and has a cabin a couple miles from my home location. If you make it here on a weekend maybe several of the FF members in the area can get together. We have mbsieg here in this area also and maybe some I don't even know about.


----------



## Bobcat

Spotted in Divide, CO.


----------



## Bobcat

Spotted near Woodland Park, CO. Not snowcats, but interesting lawn art and...FOR SALE!  Anyone know the model numbers?


----------



## weatherby

Can't help ya on that tractor, But I took some pics. of this in case anybody might be interested. Located in Michigan's U.P.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

LOL......$7,000 FIRM!   ok ok.......$6,000 or best offer!


----------



## mtntopper

We found Kristi KT-3 S/N 00097 today a few miles from my home location. It is in remarkably good/very good condition and was running last winter. It is now parked at a mountain cabin in the Big Horn Mountains of WY. It was a prior Cellular One snow cat from the old marking that show under the newer paint. I will try to get pics next time I am in the area and post either here or on that other snowcat forum. 

Hey BobP are you still looking for one that really has been snow proven and can be actually used in the snow? This one is proof they do go over the snow as it made several 12 miles trips in and out last winter according to rumors from reliable sources.


----------



## BigAl RIP

mtntopper said:


> We found Kristi KT-3 S/N 00097 today a few miles from my home location. It is in remarkably good/very good condition and was running last winter. It is now parked at a mountain cabin in the Big Horn Mountains of WY. It was a prior Cellular One snow cat from the old marking that show under the newer paint. I will try to get pics next time I am in the area and post either here or on that other snowcat forum.
> 
> Hey BobP are you still looking for one that really has been snow proven and can be actually used in the snow? This one is proof they do go over the snow as it made several 12 miles trips in and out last winter according to rumors from reliable sources.


 
 Well I be damn !... You mean they actually were made to go on snow ??? Well this changes everything ............


----------



## Bobcat

mtntopper said:


> We found Kristi KT-3 S/N 00097 today a few miles from my home location. It is in remarkably good/very good condition and was running last winter. It is now parked at a mountain cabin in the Big Horn Mountains of WY. It was a prior Cellular One snow cat from the old marking that show under the newer paint. I will try to get pics next time I am in the area and post either here or on that other snowcat forum.
> 
> Hey BobP are you still looking for one that really has been snow proven and can be actually used in the snow? This one is proof they do go over the snow as it made several 12 miles trips in and out last winter according to rumors from reliable sources.





GIMME!!!!







please.


----------



## mtntopper

BigAl said:


> Well I be damn !... You mean they actually were made to go on snow ??? Well this changes everything ............


 
At least the KT-3 has a proven record and ability in actual snow......


----------



## mtntopper

Bobcat said:


> GIMME!!!!
> 
> please.


 
Not sure on the status but you are headed our way, correct??????

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## BigAl RIP

mtntopper said:


> At least the KT-3 has a proven record and ability in actual snow......


 

 Says who !!! You take that back !!!.... No wait ... I think that was a compliment ...

  HOLY COW EVERYBODY ! Mtnpooper wants to buy a KRISTI .

  I know..... he did not say it in "so many words", but if you read between the lines, like a lot of FF members seem to be good at in coming to their baised conclusion in the political debate area , you will know I am right !!!
 Mcbama   in 2008 !!!!!!!


----------



## redragtop

OK boys I've seen & heard enough I WANT A KRISTI , have looked all over the upper midwest of the US & came up empty handed.  Been reading over the better halves shoulder for a couple of years and we are rebuilding a Thiokol ,now really I want my own machine! Topper has enough toys, time to let the some of the others play!


----------



## Bobcat

Member Flathorn still has 2 Kristis (KT-3s) for sale, but you better be quick...I'm wearing him down!  I can also point you to a KT-2 that is for sale...and sort of a ragtop!


----------



## redragtop

Bobcat said:


> Member Flathorn still has 2 Kristis (KT-3s) for sale, but you better be quick...I'm wearing him down!  I can also point you to a KT-2 that is for sale...and sort of a ragtop!



I thought the 2 KT-3s were sold, we talked about heading that direction on a vacation, but it was his turn to pick where we are going this time. Last trip we went to Fayetteville, TN to get the horse trailer I bought on Ebay. Funny  he don't let me visit Ebay after an evening out anymore  

KT-2 could be an interesting project for the up coming winter. Details please.


----------



## BigAl RIP

redragtop said:


> I thought the 2 KT-3s were sold, we talked about heading that direction on a vacation, but it was his turn to pick where we are going this time. Last trip we went to Fayetteville, TN to get the horse trailer I bought on Ebay. Funny he don't let me visit Ebay after an evening out anymore
> 
> KT-2 could be an interesting project for the up coming winter. Details please.


 
 A KT3 would be a lot better machine . You will freeze your tush off in the Rag Top KT2 . 
  Now what you really need is a KT7. 

   My KT3 is still in pieces as I am now restoring  it ,otherwisw  I would sale it with the matching Kristi tilt trailer.


----------



## flathorn

My 2 Kristi  KT3s are still for sale.  I parked them out by the road with for sale signs in them .  They really stop traffic.  First day I watched a guy on a Harley nearly ride into the ditch on the far side of the road while looking at them . The traffic to look at them has been non stop. Most people aren't really interested but stop to look because they are such cool looking machines.  Coolest looking snowcat ever built in my opinion. Flathorn


----------



## redragtop

Flathorn where are your KT-3s at? Never know when we might get a wild hare and take a fall drive when work slows down.


----------



## Bobcat

Today was a BIG day on the snowcat tour. Spotted 4, that's FOUR, yards full of snowcats. Here's your first installment...a Tucker 'junkyard' near Leadville, CO.


----------



## Bobcat

In an equipment yard in Kellytown, CO.


----------



## Bobcat

A few cats from SafetyOne in Sedalia, CO.


----------



## Bobcat

In the yard of a paving company in Sedalia, CO. The owner of the yard says he's letting a friend store these machines there.


----------



## Bobcat

These were in the yard of what I think was a welding shop in Sedalia, CO.


----------



## Bobcat

And finally, near Castle Rock, CO...







KRISTIS!!!!!! 



Pics Removed


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Dont know if they own a KT-4 but if they do then that look like a beauty!  Bet its not them.  BUT the more I think of it who else would be dumb enough to own more than one Kristi........lmao!  ok ok ok I'm sorry..............


----------



## Bobcat




----------



## Bobcat

Thank goodness. All of those snowcats, and not a single crappy LameTrac! <--groomergitNWO


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Okay....I see a tucker graveyard, a Krusti Graveyard, a Thiokol graveyard.........but no LAMTRAC graveyard.  Why is that?????









Cuz they take a lickin and keep on tickin..................just can't kill them machines!!!!!!!


----------



## tracknut

Bob is there a name to go with this place ?  phone #


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BOB......Why did you remove the pictures of the Krustis?  OK Kristis.


----------



## Bobcat

Put your sticks away, Mr. Stirrer...


----------



## fogtender

Bobcat said:


> These were in the yard of what I think was a welding shop in Sedalia, CO.


 
A guy accross the highway has one of those track rigs in the bottom of the photo, his tracks are rotton and keep breaking, he has the old cable laced ones that are in four foot sections.  They were amphibious and if I recall correctly, were built by Chrysler.


----------



## Bobcat

This machine and it's tracks appeared to be in great shape.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

fogtender said:


> A guy accross the highway has one of those track rigs in the bottom of the photo, his tracks are rotton and keep breaking, he has the old cable laced ones that are in four foot sections.  They were amphibious and if I recall correctly, were built by Chrysler.




Fogtender if he needs new track sections we have some brand new ones....
heavy to ship,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tracknut

Bobcat your pm  won't work    GPS would work for me


----------



## pixie

Lurking behind a gas station in Bartlett, NH. This cat sees action in the winters. Tracks are cut down a little but the blade sure ain't !!!


----------



## fogtender

boggie said:


> Fogtender if he needs new track sections we have some brand new ones....
> heavy to ship,,,,,,,,,,,,,


 

Can you email me the details and I will print them out and give them to him....  Is there enough for a complete unit?  His are pretty shot.

Thanks

fogtender@yahoo.com


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

We will send the info  with a picture last count I think there are about 160 sections in the warehouse  they also work on on tandem dually deuce and halfs  six sections per side  and you have tracks the guides fit between the tires. one section bolts to the next and they have steel cable inside.


----------



## Bobcat

Spotted in southeast Wyoming. The owner bought the Imp 7-8 years ago and it's not for sale, though he did mention its lack of power when climbing hills. Shoulda got a Kristi.   He also has a homemade snowmobile he built in '68. It has a Wards gas engine and a Model A transmission! He says it doesn't go very fast, but can haul quite a load.


----------



## Doc

Good pics Bob.
That homemade snowmobile looks ancient.


----------



## Bobcat

Seen in central Colorado...


Boggie, are those your cleats on the Bombi?!?!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ahhhh!  Nice to see a picture of a Bombi again.  First snowcat I ever operated was a bombi when I was around 13 yrs old.  We had it for a couple seasons till we got our tucker in '94.


----------



## Bulldog1401

Thats a cle-trac, isn't it Bobcat?


----------



## Bobcat

I don't know if it is a Cletrac or an Oliver, but that sure looks like an OC-4 differential dangling off its butt! 


Looking at a Cletrac page now...
http://cletrac.org/



..ok, looks like it's either a Cletrac HG or an Oliver OC-3. I can't tell the difference.


----------



## mtncrawler

Looks like my Oliver OC-3 which was original Cletrac design HG-42.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Found this little beauty!


----------



## weatherby

Nice find Snowcat Operations. Here is one I found here in Michigan.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

That was on sale at Ebay a year or so ago!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Anyone have any information they can share about this Muskeg?  I dont know anything about Bombardiers.  Heres the data plate.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

more pics


----------



## Snowcat Operations

more


----------



## Snowcat Operations

last ones


----------



## pixie

It has a 4 speed transmission like my 195? J5 so that is most likely a 318, engine located behind the driver.

All those pictures and not one of the whole unit ???


----------



## Snowcat Operations

PIXIE check out thread 369.  Thanks for the info.  Are these good units?


----------



## Bobcat

Just north of Casper, WY...

The owner might sell the Spryte for about 10K, He's not sure if he would be willing to part with the Tucker, but make an offer and see what happens.


----------



## Bobcat

Worland, WY...

The first one is owned by some FF riff-raff.  The second one I believe to be the first federal cat I've seen in a long time. Most likely FAA.


----------



## Bobcat

Buffalo, WY.

Also owned by some FF riff-raff. Boy, it's a cutie. Might be mine some day, maybe some day real soon...


----------



## Bobcat

And finally, spotted on a 'mtntop' somewhere...


----------



## Bulldog1401

Are those levers aux hydraulic circuits or hydraulic assist steering?


----------



## mtntopper

Bulldog1401 said:


> Are those levers aux hydraulic circuits or hydraulic assist steering?


 
4 way hydraulic circuits for a drag or some type of rear implement.


----------



## pirate_girl

I really like the interior!
Very nice


----------



## Bulldog1401

mtntopper said:


> 4 way hydraulic circuits for a drag or some type of rear implement.




Thanks.


----------



## pixie

The Canadian leg of the tour.


----------



## Bobcat

Man, those are some sad pictures, especially the last one of the Thiokol.


----------



## pixie

I agree. The J5s look pretty good, though. And you have to admit that the body on the Thiokol is pretty straight 

This place was sort of half a Bombardier boneyard. These were the best machines .


----------



## J5 Bombardier

I took a tour through that yard a few  years ago, looks like the Nodwell got a new coat of paint since then. Lots of  bombardier treasures spread all over the yard, but I guess it is the heart of < Bombardier> country , where it all started.
                                                  J5 Bombardier


----------



## pirate_girl

Somebody please explain to me what the difference is between a Snow Trac, Kristi, Thickol/LMC, Tucker and Bombardier.
They all look sort of the same to me after a while..

I NEED to know these things.


----------



## Bobcat

1. Snow Tracs - Made in Sweden out of WWII scrap metal. Distributed in Cracker Jack boxes and bubblegum machines.
2. Kristis - The ultimate scientifically-engineered, technically-advanced, snow-conquering machine on this planet...and damned sexy, too!
3. Thiokol/LMCs - Capable machines made from mostly off-the-shelf parts (no hi-tech there). Can be found rusting away in fields around the world.
4. Tucker - The last American snowcat. Famous and recognizeable for their 4 triangular tracks and pontoons. They don't turn very sharply. New ones are WAY too expensive for us common folk. Kristis break trail for them.
5. Bombardier - CanUK version of a pickup truck. When they do actually start, the sound of the motor seems to have a French accent. About as reliable as a Lametrac, and we all know what that means.   <-- groomergitNWO


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> 1. Snow Tracs - Made in Sweden out of WWII scrap metal. Distributed in Cracker Jack boxes
> * 2. Kristis - The ultimate scientifically-engineered, technically-advanced, snow-conquering machine on this planet...and damned sexy, too!*
> 3. Thiokol/LMCs - Capable machines made from mostly off-the-shelf parts (no hi-tech there).
> 4. Tucker - The last American snowcat. Famous and recognizeable for their 4 triangular tracks and pontoons. They don't turn very sharply. New ones are WAY too expensive for us common folk. Kristis break trail for them.
> * 5. Bombardier - CanUK version of a pickup truck. When they do actually start, the sound of the motor seems to have a French accent. About as reliable as a Lametrac, and we all know what that means.*   groomergitNWO


*Indeedy!!!*
*LOL!!*
Thanks mistahh.. now I know the difference.


----------



## Bulldog1401

pirate_girl said:


> *Indeedy!!!*
> *LOL!!*
> Thanks mistahh.. now I know the difference.




No you don't!!

Don't believe a word that bobcat says. On a date or ortherwise. He is prejudice toward the Kristi. 
He has one of the few Kristis that arent currently being used as a drag to groom trails with...


----------



## Bobcat

Hey, I said your Thiokol was _'capable'_, what more do you want?


----------



## Bulldog1401

I know, but do you know how long it has been since I took a shot at the old Bobcat?


----------



## thcri RIP

I was on the understanding that a Kristi was just a bathtub on tracks??


----------



## pirate_girl

Bulldog1401 said:


> No you don't!!
> 
> Don't believe a word that bobcat says. *On a date* or ortherwise. He is prejudice toward the Kristi.
> * He has one of the few Kristis that arent currently being used as a drag to groom trails with*...


*In my dreams darlin'..
I know, I've watched the video many times..
*


----------



## Bobcat

thcri said:


> *I was on the understanding* that a Kristi was just a bathtub on tracks??



Yes, it's true.....you have NO UNDERSTANDING!


----------



## mtntopper

Bobcat said:


> Hey, I said your Thiokol was _'capable'_, what more do you want?


 
Bob still will not show his face/real identity in front of a real snow cat such as an LMC. Of this fact, I have proof in the pic taken last week when he was at our home with our snow cat group gathering. He is much too embarrassed to be recognized as an owner of an inferior model snow cat such as a Krusti so he always hides his identity. Then again, he maybe a real super hero that does not want to be recognized. I think that is PG's impression anyway..........


----------



## pirate_girl

^Uh huh^


----------



## Bulldog1401

mtntopper said:


> Bob still will not show his face/real identity in front of a real snow cat such as an LMC. Of this fact, I have proof in the pic taken last week when he was at our home with our snow cat group gathering. He is much too embarrassed to be recognized as an owner of an inferior model snow cat such as a Krusti so he always hides his identity. Then again, he maybe a real super hero that does not want to be recognized. I think that is PG's impression anyway..........




Well, when he finally admits that thiokols are superior to Kristis we could call him captain obvious.......


----------



## Bobcat

Or was that Capt. Oblivious?


----------



## Bobcat

Shoshoni, WY. I thought we had some snowcat people in this area that should have found this before me, but I guess we don't.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Bob,
Check thread 307.  lol


----------



## Bobcat

Snowcat Operations said:


> Bob,
> Check thread 307.  lol



Yup, saw _post_ 307, but it was too late.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

This old machine followed Me home from Canada. I have been driving by this cat for a number of years in Canada and finally decided to bring it to the USA 
it is a older Nodwell made in 1962 for the Canadian Military the main reason for bringing it back was it has a good OC-15 and Napco planetaries


----------



## scooterd

What size are those tires?  They look big in the pictures.  It does't look like it's in too bad of shape.  I've never seen anything with that configuration before, but I guess there is alot that I have'nt seen.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

scooterd said:


> What size are those tires?  They look big in the pictures.  It does't look like it's in too bad of shape.  I've never seen anything with that configuration before, but I guess there is alot that I have'nt seen.


 pictures  really don't show  it all, it could be restored we have done some that even have looked worse. the tire size is 7.50X20.00 

we have put solid rubber tires on this size before custom made by Solid deal they are solid rubber and are pressed on to the rim with a hydraulic tire press 
these are just air. the tires in the post on Heavy cat project on the white one are the solid rubber ones


----------



## mtntopper

Some friends of ours own two major mountain resorts that are great snowmobile destination resorts in the Big Horn Mountains and contract for snowmobile trail grooming with the state. We visited our friends at the a lodge yesterday. I took some pics of their trail grooming cats and equipment before Bobcat and Snowops discovered them and give me crap for not posting more local cat pics. 

Pisten Bully 200


----------



## mtntopper

More pics of their Tucker 2000.


----------



## mtntopper

They are responsible for grooming 193 miles of mountain trails in the northern Big Horn Mountains of Wyoming. The three snow cats work most nights from dark to early morning grooming trails from about December 1st thru April 15th yearly to keep the trail system smooth and nice for many out of state riders from all over the US that flock to the Big Horns for mountain riding conditions.

This is their newest snow cat for trail grooming a Pisten Bully Edge. It purchased new last year to qualify for the state contract. The tracks are full rubber like a Tucker Terra and are beside the cat along with the blade.


----------



## pixie

I found where all the Tuckers go to enjoy their summer rest


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

pixie said:


> I found where all the Tuckers go to enjoy their summer rest




Kind of like Marines they never die they go to #### and regroup.


----------



## koz

Pixie,
It looks like you were at Cook's. Looks like Bill & Brian are busy !


----------



## pixie

You're right, Koz !!

The funny thing was that I'd driven by there several times in the last couple of years and not realized it.
They had what looked like a couple of major projects going in the shop. 
I enjoyed meeting them both ... very pleasant to deal with


----------



## Bobcat

Spotted in MT by one of my coworkers. Supposedly it has a 357 Ford engine and sold for $500 last spring. Was there such a thing as a 357 Ford?  Maybe he meant 351?


----------



## tracknut

is it for sale???


----------



## thcri RIP

Bobcat said:


> Spotted in MT by one of my coworkers. Supposedly it has a 357 Ford engine and sold for $500 last spring. Was there such a thing as a 357 Ford?  Maybe he meant 351?



Ford had a 352 also.


----------



## Bobcat

tracknut said:


> is it for sale???




I'll check. I should be up in that area starting 1 Sep.


----------



## Thiokol2track

Spotted another 4t2 on the east coast !  serial # 217


----------



## Mainer

Mine!  Oh, no, that would be too easy...East Coast... we all know I have to get them from at least 3,000 miles away, for the maximum amount of transport pain to my wallet.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

That is so true for most of us Mainer!  So true.


----------



## Bobcat

Eastern MT. Yup, uh huh.  







Hey, Mainer...


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Ta, ?ell with Mainer first dibs on both the 4vs and the 601 and the truck I'll even pay a finders fee if I buy them PM the info. Ha. he got first dibs on the last one .


Bobcat Finders fee could mean  radio shelters for you...........


----------



## Bobcat

If I do dis ting for you, as a token of our mutual respect and friendship, den maybe someday I too may need a favor. And when you do dat favor for me, den dis ting between us, potremmo denominarli 'la nostra cosa', might be paid in full.


----------



## mtntopper

Bobcat said:


> If I do dis ting for you, as a token of our mutual respect and friendship, den maybe someday I too may need a favor. And when you do dat favor for me, den dis ting between us, potremmo denominarli 'la nostra cosa', might be paid in full.


 
Hey Bobcat, I know where these are by the pics and most likely the owner...... This is gonna cost somebody somewhere big for my silence......... Who pays the most gets the most info or silence............ Let the bidding wars begin.....................


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

potremmo denominarli 'la nostra cosa', 
Hmmmmm.......... Our........did not no you were Italian............. 

Cosa fa questo suono legale? Non vorrei mai ferire nessuno.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Bill, I figured out where the Truck is allready But  Bobcat says the cats are somewhere else? You know the part you are looking for on your  LMC final drive well lets say it could show up at you door real easy.


----------



## Bobcat

boggie said:


> <snip>
> well lets say it could show up at you door real easy.



...along with my uncle Guido.


----------



## Bobcat

boggie said:


> <snip>
> Cosa fa questo suono legale? Non vorrei mai ferire nessuno.



Nessun problema. Cio non e importante me.

Consider this....Bill knew where they and NEVER told you about them until now! Hmmm...


----------



## Mainer

Uh-hum!  
I have concerns!  MtnTopper knew where these were all along?  Hmmm... now *that* does worry me... where's the luv to share?    (you know this warrants a gimme by the mainer!).
Boggie... ok bud, now you and I both know you have way, way, way too many rigs of class, history, sophistication, etc... I really need not say more... thou must share and give to the needy... 
That orange one needs to be added to the Mainer.  That one is indeed rare.  That would be compliment to my 4T2 of the 600-family.  There's a purpose at hand... a higher calling than personal goals... this path of goodness and light is one of collecing for the greater good of museum-sharing!  Snapshots in time of snowcat history!
May I be so bold as to even suggest that Boggie, you may be the best one to obtain such a unit on a temporary basis... and then restore to full glory and then simply and whole-heartedly donate to the Mainer for the good of the general populous! 
OK, forget all that... gimme the cat!!!!  I'll bid more!  Frenzy, frenzy, frenzy!


----------



## Mainer

Bob, did I mention lately how nice your Kristis all look!?!?
OK, enough foreplay, where's the rig?


----------



## Mainer

Envisoin poor Johny with his mom going through the snowcat museum...

"Mommy, I see these 4T10's and the 601's and it's so fantastic to see the history of snowcat design change... and this 4T2...wow... but there's a huge gap in my understanding mommy ... I don't see the counterpart to the 4T2... I'm missing a critical piece to really understanding the logic that could help me understand all things engineering!?  Mom, maybe I won't be able to finish the 4th grade... I may be in an endless cycle until I can see the counterpart to the 4T2...who has it mommy?"

"Well Johny, this sign here at the museum says the 'Boggie-man' got it... don't read on any further Johny...it gets worse... there's mention of a 601-white ghost out there as well..."

Boggie... don't make this poor child's fears come true... think of the youth!
Besides, that Ox warrants far more TLC than any of these thangs!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Mainer, Mainer, Here's the deal I'll let you bring the units to me and I then I will decide which and if I want them. then if I do I will keep all the parts I want and need and then you can have the leftovers. See you know when you visited a while ago and we where walking around the facility we did get a photo of you on the security Camera. well, a couple maybe. and I will only share with all the Forums community one for now. unless you don't agree to all terms and conditions put forth.


----------



## Bobcat

boggie said:


> Mainer, Mainer, Here's the deal I'll let you bring the units to me and I then I will decide which and if I want them. then if I do *I will keep all the parts I want and need and then you can have the leftovers*.
> <snip>



You'd part them out!?!?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Bobcat said:


> You'd part them out!?!?




Only if they were Mainers......... I would keep the good parts.... I have a hard time parting anything out. it is like taking a life away. its much funner putting life back into the dead ones.  Just like the Musk-OX the tranny core is worth 35K but i can not find myself parting it. I would rather  have some military collector decide he wants it in his collection and restore it for them.


----------



## Mainer

boggie said:


> Mainer, Mainer, Here's the deal I'll let you bring the units to me and I then I will decide which and if I want them. then if I do I will keep all the parts I want and need and then you can have the leftovers. See you know when you visited a while ago and we where walking around the facility we did get a photo of you on the security Camera. well, a couple maybe. and I will only share with all the Forums community one for now. unless you don't agree to all terms and conditions put forth.



OK, there we go.   Just got my dibs in with the owner (Bennett). We also talked price, etc.. However, there is already a long-standing buyer in-line for her (603), but I also let him know I'd have interest in the 4VS.  Boggie, I told him you'd probably call him tomorrow and let him know that you have lots of parts (mine?) for him if need be and may also be interested.    As I always want to do the right thing (museum first, business second), I put dibs in for you.  If I do buy either/both and you really, really want her/them then there will only be a small markup...maybe an original untouched virgin 6-series sprocket... I put a tracking device on that sprocket when I was there and I licked it too for the ultimate dibs!  I have the perfect glass enclosure for it with museum-grade lighting to keep that rubber in it's original beautiful 60's black.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

MAINER,
Thats funny I too talked with the owner.  BUT.............. Are you sure you have the right guy?  First off if its a guy (man) your talking to then I can tell you you dont have the right owner!  After a long conversation Bobcat will be the new Owner of the 603.  Sorry guys but Bobcat did have first dibbs.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BUT there is still hope MAINER or BOGGIE,
Bobcat really wants a 601 instead of the 603..............  So make us a trade for a nice 601.


----------



## Bobcat

Snowcat Operations said:


> BUT there is still hope MAINER or BOGGIE,
> *Bobcat really wants a 601 instead of the 603*..............  So make us a trade for a nice 601.



I don't know about that. It's true, I met Bennett, his wife Joy, AND their dog Lewie. Brought him a bacon and egg sausage McMuffin (the dog that is). Struck a deal and I'll be heading out with a trailer on Tuesday. That Thiokol with her headlights like oxen eyes just sort of entranced me. Maybe it was the way the tracks wrapped their way up to her differential, and what a differential! Could be the way the cargo bed on the rear just begged to be loaded up. She was just pleading me to take her home and look under her hood. What could I do?


----------



## Mainer

Snowcat Operations said:


> MAINER,
> Thats funny I too talked with the owner.  BUT.............. Are you sure you have the right guy?  First off if its a guy (man) your talking to then I can tell you you dont have the right owner!  After a long conversation Bobcat will be the new Owner of the 603.  Sorry guys but Bobcat did have first dibbs.



I might be ignernt but dumb too?  Me thinks me talked to the right hubby given he was the one that bought it at auction, replaced various parts, etc... but the rig still isn't really running...needs some work as does the VS.


----------



## Mainer

Snowcat Operations said:


> BUT there is still hope MAINER or BOGGIE,
> Bobcat really wants a 601 instead of the 603..............  So make us a trade for a nice 601.



What's with this "us" stuff... is this one of those Bob-pass thru deals you're working?  Your Boggie-rig is far too gorgeous (and all your other cats on the list), for you to be looking for a 603.  You're living 'Escalade-life' with that new rig of yours so I don't know if you're allowed to be found owning a 6'ish thingy... isn't that too old-school getto now?


----------



## snotrans

Contact Bill @ snotrans as he has the history of of these machines as he sold them several years ago.to the people in WY. We also have a set of new sprockets that came in with the 4T when they were trade in's from Mountain Bell.and have been on the shelf for years along with the  original manuals


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Mainer said:


> What's with this "us" stuff... is this one of those Bob-pass thru deals you're working?  Your Boggie-rig is far too gorgeous (and all your other cats on the list), for you to be looking for a 603.  You're living 'Escalade-life' with that new rig of yours so I don't know if you're allowed to be found owning a 6'ish thingy... isn't that too old-school getto now?






BOBCAT is a bit on the shy side when it comes to working the deals.  As far as thru Bob-pass deals no.  I have no stake on it either way.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Bobcat said:


> Eastern MT. Yup, uh huh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Mainer...



Ok. The truck  he wants 10K not worth it, in Glendive,Mt.  , the 603 is sold to Marty( Made up name? ), The 4VS he wants 5K , He also has a 601 but wants to keep it.all in Sidney,Mt.


----------



## Mainer

Agree... his prices are high on all items.  Somehow by the end of this whole thing, Boggie will end up with these in his yard for a box of toothpicks....very nice toothpicks of course... I just get that feeling.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

OK, back to what My father once told  me. believe nothing you hear and only half of what you see. You see the truth be told I have talked several times with Bennett, and he with Joy And one other who own the rigs. just stories
why do people tell stories..........to Mislead of course......... It's kind of like playing a game of Survivor but with snow cats I guess? Nice guy Bennett
he should be reading this now. hope to meet him some day. I used to live in Medicine lake MT. worked on the oil rigs as a high pressure pipe welder and capped many of the rigs when they came in.


----------



## Bobcat

Paid another visit to Bennetts place this morning. This time I also met his business partner and his other dog. He really likes bacon double quarter-pounders with cheese. 

Anyway, got to see the 601 and the insides of the 4VS and 603. Some pictures...

The 601 getting a bit of work done on her...



The 601 dataplate. Yup, a USAF rig and it has NO escape hatch. According to the registration number, the rig was supposedly acquired by the USAF with little to no changes from the standard commercial version, although Bennett says it had some upgrades for extreme cold. See the meaning of the 'B' designation in my USAF Ground Vehicles thread.



The 603 dataplate...






Anyway, we struck a deal on the 601, and still negotiating for the 4VS. Any Thiokol owners can PM me for details...


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Bobcat said:


> Paid another visit to Bennetts place this morning. This time I also met his business partner and his other dog. He really likes bacon double quarter-pounders with cheese.
> 
> Anyway, got to see the 601 and the insides of the 4VS and 603. Some pictures...
> 
> The 601 getting a bit of work done on her...
> 
> View attachment 27719
> 
> The 601 dataplate. Yup, a USAF rig and it has NO escape hatch. According to the registration number, the rig was supposedly acquired by the USAF with little to no changes from the standard commercial version, although Bennett says it had some upgrades for extreme cold. See the meaning of the 'B' designation in my USAF Ground Vehicles thread.
> 
> View attachment 27720
> 
> The 603 dataplate...
> 
> View attachment 27721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, we struck a deal on the 601, and still negotiating for the 4VS. Any Thiokol owners can PM me for details...




Can't beleive you still got a pair after that visit.......... Bennett ...nice guy 
did he have my 603 waxed yet.  My guy is in Soiux Falls tonight heading that way to pick it up and maybe 4VS if it looks good he took a bag of green
and told  not to come home without it. O by the way Marty is my nick name


----------



## Mainer

This whole thing is an education on several levels.


----------



## socal4t12

WOW,,,,cool cats. Id like to see the 603, and the 4V. Tell Marty to send pictures and info over to the Thiokol registration thread in the history catagory.    http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/forumdisplay.php?f=68

any luck on findin a few 4Ts?


----------



## Bobcat

Don't know if you noticed, but there are pictures of the 603 and 4VS one page back in this thread. 'Marty' has not yet taken posession of the 603. Bennett still has it. They were overhauling the carburetor today.

I have found a 4T and I believe a picture has been posted here, but gotta keep it quite lest Painer Mainer or the Boggieman steals it from under me kilt.


----------



## snotrans

If  interested in fact, here are two of these older Thiokols, original sale photo's of these machines refurbished by us, received from Mountain Bell in the early 90's. Like Boggie says, You can see and believe this. We have many parts and pieces for these older machines that are for sale. You come, you see, you beat me up, you haul away! Sno-Trans


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Pretty cool pics, Bill  I don't think we should have anybody beat you up though you should  just call me tell me what you want for it all and ship it.  hope all is well with you and Mary.


----------



## Mainer

snotrans said:


> If  interested in fact, here are two of these older Thiokols, original sale photo's of these machines refurbished by us, received from Mountain Bell in the early 90's. Like Boggie says, You can see and believe this. We have many parts and pieces for these older machines that are for sale. You come, you see, you beat me up, you haul away! Sno-Trans



These are simply awesome.  You've really got a great history there.  Just fantastic to see how you've kept the info and worked through so many rigs.  Hat's off to you.    I bet it's amazing to see how they've appreciated over tme... to think they probably sold for 1/3 of what people are talking about today... funny and yet great!

Any idea how many Trackmasters and 6-series you sold over the years?


----------



## Bobcat

Also seen in Sidney, MT. Supposedly there are skis to replace the front wheels.


----------



## Mainer

Gee Bob...why were you in Sidney?  Not to negotiate the 603 that you'll trade for Boggie's 601 were you?  Yea, I got snowcat paranoia...but then it's kept me healthy.  
Mainer once again left out in the cold... Boggie with a 603, Bobcat with a 601, Mainer with an empty 'dibs' promise... pushing a skateboard through snow.


----------



## Bobcat

Et tu, Brad?


----------



## Mainer

Dollars-2-donuts the 601 Ghost is sitting in Sidney...


----------



## socal4t12

Bobcat said:


> Don't know if you noticed, but there are pictures of the 603 and 4VS one page back in this thread. 'Marty' has not yet taken posession of the 603. Bennett still has it. They were overhauling the carburetor today.
> 
> I have found a 4T and I believe a picture has been posted here, but gotta keep it quite lest Painer Mainer or the Boggieman steals it from under me kilt.






Im not looking to pick up another 4T,,i just need some measurements off of one. I cant seem to find anyone that actually has the cat right next to a phone, measuring tape, and camera. 
if anyone out there can help,,let me know.


----------



## Bobcat

This old gray ghost seen in MN.


----------



## Bobcat

This white ghost also seen in MN.


----------



## pirate_girl

Question Bob, how do you know where these are?
I mean, do you have some special radar or something? 
I feel sorry for the gray ghost.. he needs a home and some TLC.


----------



## Bobcat

pirate_girl said:


> Question Bob, how do you know where these are?
> I mean, do you have some special radar or something?



Why yes I do, and it's mutli-mode as well.



pirate_girl said:


> I feel sorry for the gray ghost.. he needs a home and some TLC.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Why yes I do, and it's mutli-mode as well.


Uhh yeah...
Your brain must be shaped like a Snowcat..
"Oh look Bob!! a woman in a bikini", Bob doesn't flinch.
"Oh look Bob!! a Snowcat", Bob breaks his neck to look and get a photo.
.. don't tell me I ain't accurate on that bub.


----------



## Bobcat

Hey, the planet is half full of women. Snowcats, not so many .


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Hey, the planet is half full of women. Snowcats, not so many .


How do you like your eggs and bacon, Sir?


----------



## aulen2002

Bobcat said:


> This white ghost also seen in MN.



Not even a mention of the bombardiers in the background


----------



## Bobcat

Well, they're like... Canadian, which is like... French, which is like... no good. 

That last set of pictures were taken in Boggies yard, so if someone were actually interested in the Bomb-bard-deers, you could ask him about them.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Who could or would be interested in a Bomb bard deers?

I my try and get "White Ghost" for me self.........


----------



## socal4t12

snotrans said:


> If  interested in fact, here are two of these older Thiokols, original sale photo's of these machines refurbished by us, received from Mountain Bell in the early 90's. Like Boggie says, You can see and believe this. We have many parts and pieces for these older machines that are for sale. You come, you see, you beat me up, you haul away! Sno-Trans





whats the crazy attachment on the front of the 603? did it have a winch or plow mounted to it?


----------



## chevro

just for the record my dad has a 59 222 kitten here in central new york.
runs like a charm.


----------



## Bobcat

chevro said:


> just for the record my dad has a 59 222 kitten here in central new york.
> runs like a charm.



Ahhh, pictures?


----------



## chevro

i will have pix soon, hopfuly on my galory (emty at the moment)

it has a 35 hp ford seats 2 and go's about 12 mph


----------



## Bobcat

Near Casper, WY. Snot Trac, I think.


----------



## cable27

Bobcat said:


> Near Casper, WY. Snot Trac, I think.


 
It looks like Kristi KT2 tires and tracks.


----------



## Bobcat

You are correct. KT2 cleats and wheel guides, and a somewhat modified KT2 undercarriage.


----------



## pirate_girl

Why would anyone do that to a Volkswagen Beetle?
Does it serve a function for the owner?


----------



## Bobcat

The function is ATV.

Some reasons for putting a car cabs on a snow cat...

1. Car cabs usually have more creature comforts than a snowcat cab. Like...
a. heat, a/c
b. stereo
c. cushy seats
d. insulated door panels
e. etc..​2. Car cab parts are easier to find than snowcat cab parts.

3. A car cab on a snowcat just looks cool/funny.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> 3. A car cab on a snowcat just looks cool/funny.


It sure does. lol


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Bob,
Its not a Snow Trac.  I saw it on the last run I made in that area.  In fact about 10 miles from that Bug thingy was the Bomb ar deer Muskeg I took the pictures of and posted earlier in this thread.  The VW thing looked like a home built jobber to me.  The boggies were wrong for a Kristi though.  BUT that drive sprocket sure looks Kristi.  When I stopped by there was no one home and no tracks out.  Looks like the owner is going to get it running?  I should be up there tomorrow.  I will drop in and ask if it was a Kristi.  If so maybe they still have the body somewhere?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Found a Snow Master today! Will post the bad pic I took of her later. It was very late when we drove out from our site. I should have taken a picture of her when I was heading in........


----------



## Bobcat

Snowcat Operations said:


> Found a Snow Master today! Will post the bad pic I took of her later. It was very late when we drove out from our site. I should have taken a picture of her when I was heading in........



Hey, I got some video of it when I went through there. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4w4yr0qDLc"]YouTube - Bandvagn 3000 super-deluxe[/ame]


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Heres the pics of the Snow Master. They were taken at night on the road to P21A (after turnining onto the last road- Bob knws what I'm talking about.)


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Found this at a gas station.


----------



## pirate_girl

Is that a paper towel dispenser, Mikey-poo?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Found this.  Its at a secret location not to be revealed until a later date!    Just some teaser pics.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

pirate_girl said:


> Is that a paper towel dispenser, Mikey-poo?


 






Yes it is Sweety Pie!  And I do mean SWEET!


----------



## pirate_girl

Snowcat Operations said:


> Yes it is Sweety Pie!  And I do mean SWEET!


That's peachy pirate pie ala mode to you sweet cheeks.
(is Bob reading this?)


----------



## Snowcat Operations

pirate_girl said:


> That's peachy pirate pie ala mode to you sweet cheeks.
> (is Bob reading this?)


 


Who cares?  lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Snowcat Operations said:


> Who cares?  lol


I do!!
He's mah mayun..


----------



## Mainer

Snowcat Operations said:


> Found this.  Its at a secret location not to be revealed until a later date!    Just some teaser pics.



Oh that hurts!
Show more!  Take it all off dang it!
I see those sweet measurements on that tag!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

What are yah talking about Mainer??????????


----------



## Bobcat

Tsk, tsk.  Shame on you for picking on the poor Mainer.


----------



## Mainer

Snowcat Operations said:


> What are yah talking about Mainer??????????



Them's pure 601 dog tags you're teasing with there... y'all should know better than to tease ...keeping 601's in stealth mode is simply inhumane punishment   ... but I get this feeling ... this is a bit of a deja vu 601... as if we've seen it before.  Otherwise my spidey sense would be tingling... and my hand would start to shake wildly as it scribes down phone numbers of owners... reaching out to get 1st dibs that the mainer should always have...


----------



## Mainer

Bobcat said:


> Tsk, tsk.  Shame on you for picking on the poor Mainer.



Very well said.  This one knows what he's talking about... more of those words should be mastered in granite and HD.   Now, for proper recovery it's clear that the mainer should be fed another 600-series.

*F-E-E-D !!!*


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Mainer you have a serious addiction!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

OK ready for a stealthy pic I took?


----------



## Mainer

waiting...


----------



## Mainer

...waiting...


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Say please.....


----------



## Snowcat Operations

ok ok just rassing you


----------



## Snowcat Operations




----------



## Mainer

nice...  NICE!  Now show us her la-la's!  
LOL
Sweet grousers... look at that nice drop-center with those factory 'round the shoulder' bars and that additional straight wear bar on top of those!  This one looks pure... untainted... fresh meat!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

She sure looked new.


----------



## Mainer

Well, it looks like she's got a good home... getting some TLC, etc... and not sitting out in someone's yard uncovered, rusting, feeling neglected, etc...


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Inside a nice heated garage.


----------



## Mainer

Gents-

2Track, Weatherby, Bobcat, Bogster, and SnOps... I wanted to say THANK YOU for all of your assistance in various ways over the last movements/transactions/finds/etc...

This forum is really a fantastic place with some of the most supportive enthusiasts around.  Granted, we have our fun n' games from time-to-time but that keeps it spicey!  

Without you, I wouldn't be able to feed my addiction.  

Thanks again,

Mainer


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Fun and games my Arse. remember you are are just storing those for me for latter.  and we are still waiting for the promised video.


----------



## Bobcat

Hmmmm, sounds like someone just had a fix. 





Have any pictures to share of a 602 maybe?


----------



## Mainer

yup...will post 602 tonight  8)
Still on the high.


----------



## Mainer

The latest... she's got 3-doors to take you round the world.


----------



## scooterd

That's it?  I/we need more pictures!  It's not nice to tease!


----------



## Mainer

...


----------



## Mainer

...


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Yep, those are mine allright. I can tell because they have tracks.


----------



## Mainer

oh no ya don't... mr. pot calling the kettle...
who's yard did we find these in???  and that's just the first two shots on the roll of 128!  


That's right...look at them in their track-nakedness!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Hey, whats up with the blacked out windows in the " Butch Special"


----------



## Mainer

LOL.  It just didn't look right... and...well...maybe I'm just going to PIMP-IT!  Doing some nice mock-ups of some mack-daddy FRONT window-tint!  
Hey...stop being invisible... it's creepy.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Keep looking outside ......... once there was three......... now two ..... gone .
Ha..   just like the repossesser . now you see them now you Don't.


Mainer said:


> LOL.  It just didn't look right...
> Hey...stop being invisible... it's creepy.


----------



## Bobcat

Can you guess where I went and what I saw today?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Looks like you had a date with a sheep Today. Those  Montana roads are long and  furry. that should have been 603   on the trip meter.  your oil is dirty also.



Bobcat said:


> Can you guess where I went and what I saw today?


----------



## Bobcat

Well, here's my version of 'Girls Gone Wild'...wanna see her with her top off?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Well,SA ? O  I forgot that it gets dark  when you pull the wool over your eyes.


Bobcat said:


> Well, here's my version of 'Girls Gone Wild'...wanna see her with her top off?


----------



## Bobcat

Bennett got the cab off his 601 so he can swap the engine. Unfortunately, I showed up while they were out, so I can't tell you any more about the swap than the pictures show.


----------



## Mainer

Bobcat said:


> Can you guess where I went and what I saw today?



   nice one.


----------



## Bobcat

Man, I wish a 601 was in my 'range', but so far no luck. I'll keep looking...




Meanwhile, more Kristis _are_ in range.


----------



## Mainer

Bobcat said:


> Bennett got the cab off his 601 so he can swap the engine. Unfortunately, I showed up while they were out, so I can't tell you any more about the swap than the pictures show.



Nice shots!
I always loved taking the cabs off RC toys to lower the CG and in some instances make them invertable runners.


----------



## Mainer

Bobcat said:


> Man, I wish a 601 was in my 'range', but so far no luck. I'll keep looking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, more Kristis are in range.



I'm sure it can be arranged...  ghosts have a tendency to fly away.  

besides...if not that...ghosts have relatives.


----------



## Mainer

boggie said:


> Keep looking outside ......... once there was three......... now two ..... gone .
> Ha..   just like the repossesser . now you see them now you Don't.



Luvly


----------



## Bobcat

boggie said:


> Looks like you had a date with a sheep Today. Those  Montana roads are long and  furry. that should have been 603   on the trip meter.  your oil is dirty also.



No sheep, just a lot of bull, Angus that is. Today the roads were snowy, yesterday muddy, dusty the day before.

I thought you had that 603 sewed up, with a recovery crew enroute no less?  It's still there, as well as the 4VS. Still looking for a 601, too bad yours is gone. 

About 2k miles on the oil in the truck.   A few days ago it went through a poltergeist episode. All the indicator and other lights in/on the vehicle began flashing on and off incessantly.  Wouldn't drive in reverse, display said 'Shift Inhibited'.  Managed to limp it back to the hotel. Restarted just fine the next day, except the glow plug indicator doesn't light anymore.  GMC.


----------



## Mainer

For the record... Bennett made good on selling the 603 to the Mainer...so big THUMBS UP for Bennett! ...AND... the next 602 coming up also has dibs by the Mainer.
These are in places where dibs counts!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dibs


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Bobcat said:


> No sheep, just a lot of bull, Angus that is. Today the roads were snowy, yesterday muddy, dusty the day before.
> 
> I thought you had that 603 sewed up, with a recovery crew enroute no less?  It's still there, as well as the 4VS. Still looking for a 601, too bad yours is gone.
> 
> About 2k miles on the oil in the truck.   A few days ago it went through a poltergeist episode. All the indicator and other lights in/on the vehicle began flashing on and off incessantly.  Wouldn't drive in reverse, display said 'Shift Inhibited'.  Managed to limp it back to the hotel. Restarted just fine the next day, except the glow plug indicator doesn't light anymore.  GMC.



 I think your truck was outfitted with a blood alcohol monitor, it was working just fine.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Mainer said:


> For the record... Bennett made good on selling the 603 to the Mainer...so big THUMBS UP for Bennett! ...AND... the next 602 coming up also has dibs by the Mainer.
> These are in places where dibs counts!
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dibs



More Wool over the eyes.


----------



## Mainer

I know, how bout you get that Ox running and nicely operating and I trade you the whole collection for her?  Not bad given the military probably said..."Go on, take it for your usual 1 cent on the dollar."     Hey... stop being forum invisible...we all like to see when the boggie is on!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

boggie said:


> I think your truck was outfitted with a blood alcohol monitor, it was working just fine.


 


OMG now that was funny!      That damned truck would drive almost anyone to drink!


----------



## Bobcat

Southeast MT. It's a big'un, a cat only Boggie could love. A Spryte or Imp would fit in its bed.


----------



## Bobcat

Speaking of Imps. CO Springs, near the north entrance of Petersen AFB.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

That Nodwell is BIG!


----------



## weatherby

I was over in Marquette co. Michigan and got these pics. of there search & rescue cat


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

This little cat was part of a package deal I bought Today , Cute little critter  all I know about  it is a 4 cylinder with 4 speed and has a modified rear diff that steers it. sounds like it has Bombardier style J-5 cleats


----------



## teledawg

boggie said:


> This little cat was part of a package deal I bought Today , Cute little critter all I know about it is a 4 cylinder with 4 speed and has a modified rear diff that steers it. sounds like it has Bombardier style J-5 cleats


 
Is that grooming drag in the foreground part of the _deal_? I've been looking for a small one like that.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

teledawg said:


> Is that grooming drag in the foreground part of the _deal_? I've been looking for a small one like that.




Well it does, but it belongs to the Bombardier Bombi that is pulling it for setting tracks for  crosscountry sking.....  you are along way from here to ship something like that. I would think for the price of shipping you could build new up there? we do have several small other drags if you really want one 
send me a PM. I would like to keep that one with the machine it comes  with.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

The machine that would pull that little drag....


----------



## teledawg

boggie said:


> ..... you are along way from here to ship something like that. I would think for the price of shipping you could build new up there? we do have several small other drags if you really want one
> send me a PM. ...


 
You are correct that it would not be worth the shipping, except...

The shipping _should_ be free if you throw it on to one of those _*empty*_ trucks you have heading up here to get all those cats...  

Right?


----------



## Bobcat

teledawg said:


> You are correct that it would not be worth the shipping, except...
> 
> The shipping _should_ be free if you throw it on to one of those _*empty*_ trucks you have heading up here to get all those cats...
> 
> Right?



Wassamatta? Yer Snot Tracs not pullin their weight?


----------



## couchloafer

Forgive his ignorance Fred, he doesn't realize a drag is used on a "trail" (snow covered road outside of your yard)


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Even the amazing snow trac has problems when shes towing 3 Kristis (Kristis are sorry excuses for a snowcat.)


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Today Best buy, Needs paint, You think?.......... 
FN60  Ford -6  NP435 4 speed , T16 diff with napco planetaries. 33 tracks
12,000 winch, 45 foot digger/derrick/bucket


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

boggie said:


> Today Best buy, Needs paint, You think?..........
> FN60  Ford -6  NP435 4 speed , T16 diff with napco planetaries. 33 tracks
> 12,000 winch, 45 foot digger/derrick/bucket





Hey, Mainer want to buy it as a 601 recovery vehicle It would normally sell for say  15K as is but for you........ awe....... crap  would let it go for say 45K or a 603 Thiokol


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

teledawg said:


> You are correct that it would not be worth the shipping, except...
> 
> The shipping _should_ be free if you throw it on to one of those _*empty*_ trucks you have heading up here to get all those cats...
> 
> Right?



OK Dawg heres the deal, you bring down even a pickup load/trailer from Alaska and its yours


----------



## Bobcat

Sorry, no snowcats this weekend.



How about....




Unimogs? 



Seen in southeastern CO.

I hear the guy who runs this yard repairs, upgrades, and customizes Unimogs. No one was around on Sunday, but I'll roll back through here in a few days. The big machine was supposedly once a mobile missile launch control center. The sides slide out for lots of interior space when parked. They use it as a mobile hunting/fishing camp. The white one behind the camo shelter was rolled by its owner and is getting a face lift.


----------



## Bobcat

Oops, forgot, I did see a cat. A BV in the yard next to the Unimogs. Also, some 'igloos' across the street.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Bobcat said:


> Oops, forgot, I did see a cat. A BV in the yard next to the Unimogs. Also, some 'igloos' across the street.



Hey,BP whats the scoop on those igloo's ? who makes them? they look to big to ship. composite /foam/composite?


----------



## Thiokol2track

saw this one for sale in southern vt, yesterday ...for sale 6500.00 with blade and tiller.  I have the phone# pm me if interested.


----------



## Bobcat

boggie said:


> Hey,BP whats the scoop on those igloo's ? who makes them? they look to big to ship. composite /foam/composite?



I may pass through there tomorrow and bang on some doors.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Boggie,
This Igloos are Monolithic Domes.  They are tornado proof, fire proof, earthquake proof and last hundreds of years.  They are super insulated and are made out of Shot crete (very very srtong) and Polyurethane foam insulation (one of the best insulation materials).


----------



## Snowcat Operations

http://static.monolithic.com/

Brad heres a link to there site.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Spotted a home made looking track rig down here near Ozona TX.  I couldnt get a pic since I was leading the Construction crew into one of our sites.  It was dark when we got out so I couldnt relocate it.  Will try and stop by in the morning before we head to our next site.  BOB those missile control 8x8 rigs look cool as hell!


----------



## Bobcat

Seen in central CO. That Prinoth T2 is a very nice and very clean machine (and for sale on eBay!).


----------



## Bobcat

Here's some more info on those Mogs in southeast CO. I finally caught someone on site. First, more pictures...


----------



## Bobcat

Some more and a Hagglunds BV as well. There are two Haggys, but I didn't get a picture of the second one this time. You can see it a few posts back though. Anyway, almost everything for sale. Met the owner, Rob Pickering. Very nice, friendly guy, definitely loves those Mogs! His contact info and a little bit about what he does, Mog-wise, at the bottom of this post. And he does Hagglunds stuff, too.













*Colorado Unimogs* - _La Junta (60 miles east of Pueblo) Colorado_

Phone: 719/384-0882
Alt. Phone: 719/241-5419
Ask for: Rob
Address: 30679 Hwy. 50, La Junta, Colorado
Hours: Tuesday-Saturday: 8:00 to 5:00
E-Mail to: unimogrob at yahoo.com

Services offered:
▫ Selling readily-available Mog parts
▫ Locating and selling hard-to-find Mog parts
▫ Performing maintenance on Mogs
▫ Repairing broken Mogs
▫ Selling Mogs located in North America
▫ Selling Mogs located in other countries
▫ Importing, brokerage, customs, etc., services
▫ Transportation of Mogs within North America
▫ Intercontinental shipping of Mogs
▫ Selling Mog wheels and tires
▫ Selling Mog-appropriate accessories
▫ Upgrading/swapping Mog engines and engine components
▫ Modifying Mogs (drivelines, frame work, beds, etc.)
▫ Painting Mogs
▫ Designing, building, upgrading and/or installing Mog-appropriate boxes, cabins, shelters, etc.
▫ Planning and/or leading Mog-appropriate expedition travel
▫ Writing, publishing or distributing Mog-related print materials
Emergency: 719/241-5419


----------



## Mainer

Spotted above Engelberg, Switzerland.


----------



## snowbird

Back when I was a kid, they used to advertise "wide-track" Pontiacs.  That slogan would fit this snowtrac well.  Must be some deep snow in Switzerland.:


----------



## Catless

Seen somewhere in western Nevada.

Buy American?

grd


----------



## Bobcat

Seen in central WY...


----------



## Bobcat

Remember this poor little Imp from last month?




Well, this month the little feller is in the first stages of an extreme makeover!


----------



## Bulldog1401

Great!! Good to see that it wont just rust away!!


----------



## teledawg

Here is a cool Prinoth Everest: 

http://www.trakkemaskin.no/visBilde.asp?bid=12157&lang=en


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Um, where's the snowcat???


----------



## Snowcat Operations

What Snowcat?


----------



## Vance

Here is a nice Tucker 442A near Foresthill, CA.  The cat and "caboose" are used to ferry guests to a winter lodge.

Vance


----------



## NorthernRedneck

At first glance, that looks like a Kristi being pulled......


----------



## mkntrakes

Bobcat said:


> Remember this poor little Imp from last month?
> 
> View attachment 31583
> 
> 
> Well, this month the little feller is in the first stages of an extreme makeover!
> 
> View attachment 31584
> 
> View attachment 31585



[/ATTACH]
few more updates


----------



## Bobcat

She's getting ready to roll!


----------



## mkntrakes

these pics were about a week ago and she now has all her sheet metal and she's painted i'll try and get some more picks tomorow


----------



## Thiokol2track

Vance said:


> Here is a nice Tucker 442A near Foresthill, CA.  The cat and "caboose" are used to ferry guests to a winter lodge.
> 
> Vance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> vance, i need to know more . that caboose..  Is that  that a 72 chevy , crew cab??  Or some kind of chopped suburban???


----------



## pixie

At the base of Mount Washington. 
The 2 yellow cats are used to maintain the Auto Road and take the crew up to the weather station at the top of the mountain. There is another one with a man-cab.

The red PB is used to groom the cross-country trails around the base area.


----------



## couchloafer

Power company at Glendive Montana


----------



## couchloafer

secret location in Montana...... for now


----------



## Robert

PG&E Tucker in Magalia CA. It has been there quite a whial and hardly ever gets used. Anybody ever talked pg&e out of a vehicle before?


----------



## Lyndon

Talk to Erin Brockovitch. She might be able to help you, she got more than a Snow Cat out of them.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Here are a few,


----------



## Robert

A couple more I have seen around the first in La Porte CA. and the second in chico CA. at the butte county search and rescue.


----------



## bombthebest

boggie said:


> Here are a few,


What would be that green cat? Looks like a Rotobec ts-200...?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

bombthebest said:


> What would be that green cat? Looks like a Rotobec ts-200...?





it is a one up machine using J-5 tracks


----------



## pixie

Another from Canada.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Spotted this little gem a block from my house.  Got to take a good look at her.  Looks like she has allot of nice features in the cab but not much room for anything.  That's one complaint I have running the BR160 is that there's not much room for storage inside the cab.  Other than that, this looks like a nice cat to operate.  It appears to be very similar in size to the BR160/180.  I do like the blade setup on it.  Looks like it could move a whole lot of snow.

This one is used to help in building the winter ice roads heading north.  You've all seen the show "Ice Road Truckers"?  Well, every winter, there are ice roads strung out all over northern ontario going into the reservations.  They have haul enough supplies in during the 2 months that the roads are open to supply the reserves for a year.  My dad hauled on the ice road two years ago and said it's very similar to the show on tv although the tv show has allot of "made for tv" stuff added to it.  

Anyways, enjoy!!!


----------



## mattfidaho

Snowcat Operations said:


> Just got in from my trip to Montana to pick up my Super Imp.  Heres a quick preview to what I found.



Dang thats my town...  next time you trek through here let me know I will let you "sneak" some shots of the new cat.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

ummm............a snowcat????


----------



## Snowcat Operations

groomerguyNWO said:


> ummm............a snowcat????


 


Thats a good boy groomerboy.  You may put your hand down now and take a seat.


----------



## mattfidaho

Snowcat Operations said:


> Does anyone know what this is? Saw it a few days ago on my way thru Idaho. I marked it on my GPS to check out at a later date.  Its Dug in there pretty good.  Bunch of stuff all around it.



where abouts? If it is in my area I can do some digging for you. and no I dont think I would try and buy it


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Thanks Matt.  I will swing by Monday morning on my way back to my work area.  If know one is there Ill give you the GPS coords.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

That sure would make a nice Easter gift to myself!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I have just enough room to park it on top of Bobs Kristi thats in my back yard......lol


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Another find today.....


----------



## mattfidaho

We uses spryte very similar to that for search and rescue here... 

in other news, I thought for sure you were the one stopped and checking out our cat on the trailer when I was at lunch yesterday. LOL  you have me looking over my shoulder when ever I stop.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

LOL.  I'm now in SLC International airport flying to Reno NV.....Via a flight change in Vegas.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

So I guess you can relax now........  Ill be back Monday!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Found this cool rig today.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

more pics


----------



## couchloafer

Here are some I found while on vacation with the family, not very detailed as my wife hates it when I stop to take pictures of snowcats!
Salmon Idaho 5-2-09


----------



## couchloafer

Lost Trail Pass MT 5-2-09.....I liked the boom attachment


----------



## couchloafer

.......and yes they were still snowboarding and snowmobiling...5-2-09


----------



## couchloafer

Here are a couple more I found in SE MT............


----------



## couchloafer

found this one in Billings MT......


----------



## couchloafer

and my favorite from Trout Creek MT........


----------



## Bobcat

Southwest KS.


----------



## Bobcat

Northeast NM.


----------



## Bobcat

St. John, UT.


----------



## Bobcat

couchloafer said:


> secret location in Montana...... for now



Not so secret... 

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showpost.php?p=219026&postcount=537


----------



## thcri RIP

So like you going to hang around now for a while or you off again??  You should go over and enter the contest for the Honeywell Thermostat.  Your one that could probably use it since your gone so much 



murph


----------



## Bobcat

I have a Hunter `Set 'n Save ][`. It spends most of the year in the 'off' position. But if you have something that will operate my gas furnace AND swamp cooler...

I'll be in 'n out for a bit.


----------



## thcri RIP

I believe it has independent RC and RH circuits.  Should work.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Bobcat said:


> I have a Hunter `Set 'n Save ][`. It spends most of the year in the 'off' position. But if you have something that will operate my gas furnace AND swamp cooler...
> 
> I'll be in 'n out for a bit.




In and out of what?  Trouble? Jail ? , The country ? among other things we can not mention.....


----------



## couchloafer

these are only accessible by BOAT!
Not sure what these used to be but there is one heck of a steel scrap yard here......


----------



## couchloafer

couple more........


----------



## couchloafer

look what teledawg found!


----------



## Bobcat

couchloafer said:


> look what teledawg found!



So is the return deposit 5c or 10c in AK?


----------



## couchloafer

25c, they are in WA..........soon to be Idaho


----------



## Bobcat

Not a snowcat, but...



Seen in the Menards parking lot in North Platte, NE. Apparently this is considered a 'mobile HOME' in NE!


----------



## Bobcat

Seen in southern CO...


----------



## Bobcat

Southern SD...


...looks like a brand new LameTrac.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

couchloafer said:


> these are only accessible by BOAT!
> Not sure what these used to be but there is one heck of a steel scrap yard here......



Holy crap!!!!  You found the original Kristi manufacturing line.  There's even a pile of brand new parts there for the taking.  Boobcat will be so happy!!!!  Imagine, a complete endless parts supply for his Krusti collection.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Bobcat said:


> Southern SD...
> 
> 
> ...looks like a brand new LameTrac.
> 
> 
> View attachment 36305




That machine has been to my shop before , the guy brought it to me the rear bearing were gone on both rear wheels and had been for some time. it had been running on metal to metal and there was only half of the axle left. we had to use a air chisel to get the mud off.  preventive maintenance was not part of his vocabulary.


----------



## Mainer

... and so this CO-based 601 has found a good home and will be heading East... not to Maine... but not too far away to start it's way as commercial ski-adventure transport vehicle to one of our forum members (I won't disclose...but come foreward if you like or not) ... congrats... keep me posted (or us) on how she comes along...
Seller didn't disclose the buyer but it's a ridiculously small world ...


----------



## weatherby

She is a beauty


----------



## weatherby

This is in Soo Michigan, The water you see behind it is the St.Mary's river and the buildings on the other side of the river is Soo Ontario Canada. The Walter J. McCarthy floated by as it was getting ready to enter the Soo locks, it is 1000ft long & 105ft wide.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice pics.  I recognize that building right behind the ship in the first picture. We stayed there 4 yrs ago when we went to a wedding in the Soo.


----------



## weatherby

groomerguyNWO said:


> Nice pics.  I recognize that building right behind the ship in the first picture. We stayed there 4 yrs ago when we went to a wedding in the Soo.



I figured you might respond to this, I knew you probably been down to the Soo enough times to recognize those buildings.


----------



## Bobcat

Buffalo, SD.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

lol.  Well you beat me to it.


----------



## couchloafer

Spokane, WA


----------



## Bulldog1401

Is this a converted tucker or a more exotic type? Thanks.


----------



## mattfidaho

My guess is a home built... still cool


----------



## couchloafer

Bulldog1401 said:


> Is this a converted tucker or a more exotic type? Thanks.


 I dont know, want me to stop by and see if anyone is around?


----------



## Bulldog1401

Sure! any info on something like that helps out.


----------



## dlmorindds

Seen in Medicine Hat, Alberta--and it is for sale


----------



## couchloafer

Found this one in North Idaho...........


----------



## Bobcat

Spotted in MN...


----------



## thcri RIP

Don't they build them in Minnesota some place??


----------



## Bobcat

ND I think.

www.snow-bear.com


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That snow bear looks like a modern day version of the Bombardier b-12's.


----------



## the old trucker

It appears to work on the same principal. Only smaller & uses regular snowmobile parts by the look of it.
OT.


----------



## couchloafer

VERY EXOTIC! We stopped and talked to the guy who has this. His name is Don ( he is a former thiokol employee!!!) and he build this! Tracks are his one off creation. He also build the plow from scratch.. He has heat, A/C, and cruise control (which he frequently uses!)..the tracks now have over 4000 miles on them and it is capable of sustained 40 mph speeds!

I am going to try to get him to join our little group here and write about his build!


Bulldog1401 said:


> Is this a converted tucker or a more exotic type? Thanks.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

very good post, sofaloafer it looks like he may have used a plastic material
for the cleats? and the same for the sprockets? the design is some what like the unitrack units, the military had, there is a post on here somewhere, they rode on the wheels like that under the sprockets, but they thet had all rubber tracks the only thing he needs is a stop to keep them from catching the fenders........ very cool build........


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

This one is for Bobcat,heard he has Dibs, it is the last model kristi Made KT13
the thirteen is for HP it actually has a 4 cylinder


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

This was a production machine at one time called a cat-o-gator
it is suppose to float ? hmmmm


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Carson, WA - Skamania County Sherriff's lot.


----------



## couchloafer

nice find PB!


----------



## couchloafer

Found "this" in Montana.....tucker pontoons, not sure about the rest


----------



## mattfidaho

Well the front half looks like a late 70s early 80s model tucker 1342, 1642 or maybe 1542-ME and it looks like they made a passenger cab for it... 

Nice find..


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

why is painted a Kristy Color? must have owned by a Girl


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yup...no mistaking Kristi pink......

....and Boggie can prove this too, since he's probably got the correct paint codes for every snowcat out there listed in a master book at his shop....

I believe it's listed in alphabetical order under Purdy Pink...yep......right there....Kristi Snowcat


----------



## weatherby

Seen this at a "Semi Truck" truck show, I know it's not a rare find, but still pretty cool to look at.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

weatherby said:


> Seen this at a "Semi Truck" truck show, I know it's not a rare find, but still pretty cool to look at.



Gotta wipe the drool off my keyboard now!


----------



## Bobcat

PBinWA said:


> Gotta wipe the drool off my keyboard now!



Wait til you see the pictures.


----------



## mtncrawler

New PB 600's at ski area. This morning.


----------



## mtncrawler

Another groomer, for snowmobile trails around Salida.


----------



## couchloafer

At the end of this video is one stuck in the snow and abandoned....the imp in this video was for sale on ebay but didnt sell 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7QWZmRca1E"]YouTube - Thiokol Imp Snowcat ride 1[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Up until 0.43 secs, I thought that Imp was trying to impersonate a Kristi.........then it went in the snow and proved me wrong.....


----------



## Bobcat

At about 1:50, they stumbled upon a Lametrac in it's natural state.


----------



## mattfidaho

Bobcat said:


> At about 1:50, they stumbled upon a Lametrac in it's natural state.



I bet they had to have a lame track go pick them up so they didnt die after getting that stuck


----------



## mattfidaho

seen on the top of Rendezvous Mountain, above teton village WY. 

















Must have been where it broke down. poor thing. ;-)


----------



## dlmorindds

That's a great picture with Cody Bowl in the background


----------



## mattfidaho

It is too bad it was soo smoky that day  We were up doing some radio work at the site there, the lift operator said that day was the worst it has been all summer... so figure  at least the weather was nice for us.


----------



## Lyndon

*SHOULD OF BROUGHT THE ST4!*

*I THINK HE SHOULD OF BROUGHT THE SNOW CAT!*


----------



## mattfidaho

*Re: SHOULD OF BROUGHT THE ST4!*



Lyndon said:


> *I THINK HE SHOULD OF BROUGHT THE SNOW CAT!*



so.... thats where the krustys got there start.... hmmm I thought they would have made more developments in track design by now. !!!


----------



## mtncrawler

Red River N.M. ski area uses an old 443 as a welcome mat. Had a Pisten Bully in the weeds too.


----------



## mtncrawler

Interesting tractor refit seen in Chama, N.M. Neat small town with a great historic train station. Massive snow blowers on display.


----------



## mtncrawler

Wolf Creek, Co. has a nice 3700. Other one looks like a small PB.


----------



## mtncrawler

This 1800 is also on U-tube in a UFO Hunter segment #4. Very nice. Perhaps the owner will build the other one as well.


----------



## Bobcat

So, down in my neck of the 'woods', eh? You may find some Wolf Creek and Chama pictures way back somewhere in this thread. There is a Kristi or two hiding in both places.


----------



## mtncrawler

Well I don't know. You're just sorta "out there... somewhere,". I certainly always am keeping both eyes peeled for that highly desirable 601 of yours that we haven't seen much of lately.


----------



## Bobcat

You will need to come a bit farther south, and keep to the river.


----------



## Bobcat

Seen in Yerington, NV...


----------



## Bobcat

Seen somehwere in the northeast of the PRC...


----------



## aulen2002

mtncrawler said:


> Interesting tractor refit seen in Chama, N.M.



Arn't those the Bombardier 1/2 tracks?
http://www.safetyoneinc.com/specsheets/pdf/TRACTORT.PDF


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I dont think any one noticed the difference between the 2 bv's posted on page 16 one wes a 6 cylender and one was a 5cylender te 5 were supposed to be surplused out of the supply system along time ago i don;t know what it's still doing in service


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Spotted in Nipigon Ontario....


----------



## ve3otk

groomerguyNWO said:


> Spotted in Nipigon Ontario....


 
Ya - saw it sitting there by the side of the hi-way when I was passing through on the 4th. Will be passing by on my way home on Thursday - hopefully Nipigon will have it moved to a better location by then.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Saw it there 3 weeks ago when I was heading through.  Still there this time around.  I haven't heard yet.....is Nipigon running this year?


----------



## ve3otk

groomerguyNWO said:


> Saw it there 3 weeks ago when I was heading through. Still there this time around. I haven't heard yet.....is Nipigon running this year?


 
Nipigon is supposed to be running this year. They were supposed to get some help brushing their trails out. Don't know all the nitty-gritty details. This isn't the best place to discuss this.

I fly out of here (Musselwhite) tomorrow night, and drive home Thursday. the two weeks go by pretty fast up here.


----------



## mtncrawler

Search & Rescue unit from Castle Rock in Frisco today. Surprised they made it through the I-70 weigh station chained down like that.


----------



## BigAl RIP

mtncrawler said:


> Search & Rescue unit from Castle Rock in Frisco today. Surprised they made it through the I-70 weigh station chained down like that.


 Yep I agree . That is some piss poor tie downs !They would pay a big fine in most places !


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

looks like another safety one rig i have one just like that sitting in my shop now getting its bv206 tlc they all need if you run one any at all.


----------



## BigAl RIP

dds said:


> looks like another safety one rig i have one just like that sitting in my shop now getting its bv206 tlc they all need if you run one any at all.


If that is a Safety One rig that is embarrassing . They know damn well how a piece of equipment should be chained down . There is no excuse for that from a company of their caliper .
I'd have that drivers ass if I owned the company . There's a lot of money sitting there . Why take a chance .
I once watched a 1/2 million dollars roll right off the back of a low bed that was chained the same way . It shut down traffic for hours and cost a whole bunch of money to repair and also repair the road damage that it caused . Just because a driver got in a hurry and did a half ass job of chaining .


----------



## frank

Douglas County SAR and Safety One are not related.  no need to smear Safety One's name.


----------



## BigAl RIP

frank said:


> Douglas County SAR and Safety One are not related. no need to smear Safety One's name.


 
 I'm not smearing there name . I am responing to another posters post . I really don't give two hoots who it belongs to . It is piss poor chaining . You can like it or hate it . I could care less but the fact is whoever owns that rig has it chained incorrectly . 
   If you don't believe me take that picture down to the Highway Patrol truck scales and get a 2nd opinion . It only needs to fail one time to prove my point .


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

BigAl said:


> If that is a Safety One rig that is embarrassing . They know damn well how a piece of equipment should be chained down . There is no excuse for that from a company of their caliper .
> I'd have that drivers ass if I owned the company . There's a lot of money sitting there . Why take a chance .
> I once watched a 1/2 million dollars roll right off the back of a low bed that was chained the same way . It shut down traffic for hours and cost a whole bunch of money to repair and also repair the road damage that it caused . Just because a driver got in a hurry and did a half ass job of chaining .


 i didn't say they chained it down but i bet they sold it to them i've got its twin brother at the shop .


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

BigAl said:


> I'm not smearing there name . I am responing to another posters post . I really don't give two hoots who it belongs to . It is piss poor chaining . You can like it or hate it . I could care less but the fact is whoever owns that rig has it chained incorrectly .
> If you don't believe me take that picture down to the Highway Patrol truck scales and get a 2nd opinion . It only needs to fail one time to prove my point .


 you are right they should know how to secure a load and jj keller puts out a fmsca guide that will spell out how to secure a load on a flat bed also keep in mib=nd that thar s7r groupe is likely made up of volenteers much like ours is and they probaly dont have any truck drivers in their groupe how ever IAW ak state law that rig wiuld likely ecceed 21500 pounds which would require a cdl knowing that a bv206 weighs in around 10k stripped and you add the weight of a trailer and 1 ton truck and presto


----------



## the old trucker

Anyone know the gross weight of the unit on that trailer? Big Al, if that machine is chained incorrectly, what is the proper way to do it??
Please don't take this the wrong way, but I think that unit is sitting on the trailer better than Weatherby's is on his tlr. I'm not saying it's secured right. Weatherby has his machine stuck up above the deck about a foot or more, putting the center of gravity higher up. With this tlr the machine is sitting right on the deck. Less chance of ramps tipping over. Sorry Weatherby, you have an awesome machine & all with a lot of green backs invested into it, but if it were mine I would feel alot more comfortable hauling it on a tlr like that bv206 is sitting on. Weatherby, if you plan on hauling that beauty around on any tlr, I would invest in four (4) grade 70 5/16" chains about 12 ft. long or so, plus four (4) quality chain binders. For hauling pieces like these around I prefer chain over a strap anytime.

The Old Trucker


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

assuming they had the proper chains and the steering locks were in place  it would be properly secured my dod standrads but dot. requires 1 chain set every 10 feet of load and they only have 2 also in round figures the bv 206 depending on its configureation weighs between 10 and 15000 pounds heavy rig for what it is.the main reason i can see that this is secured wrong is the fact it can still flex in the center with out the air deployability locks on the cylinders  at the coupler and i would bet they didn't get theirs because this one here is also missing them  along with the BII items to service the track.


----------



## BigAl RIP

dds said:


> assuming they had the proper chains and the steering locks were in place it would be properly secured my dod standrads but dot. requires 1 chain set every 10 feet of load and they only have 2 also in round figures the bv 206 depending on its configureation weighs between 10 and 15000 pounds heavy rig for what it is.the main reason i can see that this is secured wrong is the fact it can still flex in the center with out the air deployability locks on the cylinders at the coupler and i would bet they didn't get theirs because this one here is also missing them along with the BII items to service the track.


 
 Can't tell by the picture but you also need grade 70 chain too .


----------



## weatherby

the old trucker said:


> Anyone know the gross weight of the unit on that trailer? Big Al, if that machine is chained incorrectly, what is the proper way to do it??
> Please don't take this the wrong way, but I think that unit is sitting on the trailer better than Weatherby's is on his tlr. I'm not saying it's secured right. Weatherby has his machine stuck up above the deck about a foot or more, putting the center of gravity higher up. With this tlr the machine is sitting right on the deck. Less chance of ramps tipping over. Sorry Weatherby, you have an awesome machine & all with a lot of green backs invested into it, but if it were mine I would feel alot more comfortable hauling it on a tlr like that bv206 is sitting on. Weatherby, if you plan on hauling that beauty around on any tlr, I would invest in four (4) grade 70 5/16" chains about 12 ft. long or so, plus four (4) quality chain binders. For hauling pieces like these around I prefer chain over a strap anytime.
> 
> The Old Trucker





the old trucker said:


> Anyone know the gross weight of the unit on that trailer? Big Al, if that machine is chained incorrectly, what is the proper way to do it??
> Please don't take this the wrong way, but I think that unit is sitting on the trailer better than Weatherby's is on his tlr. I'm not saying it's secured right. Weatherby has his machine stuck up above the deck about a foot or more, putting the center of gravity higher up. With this tlr the machine is sitting right on the deck. Less chance of ramps tipping over. Sorry Weatherby, you have an awesome machine & all with a lot of green backs invested into it, but if it were mine I would feel alot more comfortable hauling it on a tlr like that bv206 is sitting on. Weatherby, if you plan on hauling that beauty around on any tlr, I would invest in four (4) grade 70 5/16" chains about 12 ft. long or so, plus four (4) quality chain binders. For hauling pieces like these around I prefer chain over a strap anytime.
> 
> The Old Trucker



The Old Trucker....I agree with you on hauling my cat the way I did, I also felt very insecure on transporting it in that fashion and do not plan of making a habit of moving it that way, however I did take into consideration my route which was very flat, smooth, & straight. Had my route been worse I probably would have hauled it on the trailer that I brought it home on which is a 24' tri-axle deck over. Aside from "possibly" not complying with the DOT I seen no way it could move, and it didn't in the 300mi trip. My straps were rated at 33 hundred lbs each, I used 4 straps on a 5,500 unit and the ramps are bolted to the floor. I seen no difference rather the deck was above the tires or not in this situation, because the cat would still be at the same height above the wheels. Aside from adding "over kill" I couldn't see any reason why OR how you could tie it down any safer, YES I could have added extra tie downs in case one of the primary tie downs broke but I wasn't even close to exceeding the limits of my straps, and my straps are in good shape. Here in Mich the DOT requires a wheeled vehicle to be anchored with four separate straps OR chains anchored to the four corners of the trailer in a triangle fashion.  Relatively speaking, this is not that heavy of a load OR that complicated of a load to tie down on a 12000lb capacity trailer with all four brakes working, being pulled with a 5600 hundred lb diesel. I also see "nothing" wrong with the way those Huggens are tied down, without creating over kill, how can those things  come off or even move providing everything is bound down tight and assuming the correct strength of chain is used.  I am no expert in rigging BUT I don't think you need to be to tie a snow cat down. If I'm missing something PLEASE educate me, I'm not trying to be sarcastic, I would really like to learn something here if I do not understand everything.


----------



## the old trucker

dds said:


> assuming they had the proper chains and the steering locks were in place it would be properly secured my dod standrads but dot. requires 1 chain set every 10 feet of load and they only have 2 also in round figures the bv 206 depending on its configureation weighs between 10 and 15000 pounds heavy rig for what it is.the main reason i can see that this is secured wrong is the fact it can still flex in the center with out the air deployability locks on the cylinders at the coupler and i would bet they didn't get theirs because this one here is also missing them along with the BII items to service the track.


 
So are you saying there should be three chains on this machine?? What configuration should the chains be in? What about the strap in through the wheels. Do that count as a restraint?? 
If you had steel plate stacked for a load & it was 6 ft. wide & 8 ft. long with a total weight of say 30,000 lbs. would it be legal if you had only two chains?? Please tell me how the chains are to be installed to make that machine legal to run down the road!!!


----------



## Mainer

Yea, now this is the kind of good passionate exchange the forum is so ripe for!  Woo-hoo!  Tie-down religion, CG's, DOT's, Fuzz, Straps, Triangles, Truck size, etc...

We all gots the fever and don't want no cure.

back to loading pallets.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

the old trucker said:


> So are you saying there should be three chains on this machine?? What configuration should the chains be in? What about the strap in through the wheels. Do that count as a restraint??
> If you had steel plate stacked for a load & it was 6 ft. wide & 8 ft. long with a total weight of say 30,000 lbs. would it be legal if you had only two chains?? Please tell me how the chains are to be installed to make that machine legal to run down the road!!!


first take a close look at the chains they are 1 chain front and rear and rapped through a pin on the front and pintel in the rear not 4 seperate chains and i dont see the cargo strap doing any good and also a set of tie downs between the front and rear car  to stabelize the 2 sections from moving is how we did it in the military finaly the load rating for your ties must 1/2 times the weight of the load  simply put 2 ties every 10 feet of cargo with a minum of 2 straps see393.102 for specifics and exceptions  by the regs it is tied down wrong  my personal experiences with that type ov vehicle if the park brake is set it would likely not fall offeven if it wern't tied down.


----------



## utahwilson

I miss bobcat   I know he is out there...waiting...


----------



## Mainer

You want the truth that Bobcat will Speak?  You think you want it?  Y'all can't handle the Bobcat truth!


----------



## the old trucker

dds said:


> first take a close look at the chains they are 1 chain front and rear and rapped through a pin on the front and pintel in the rear not 4 seperate chains and i dont see the cargo strap doing any good and also a set of tie downs between the front and rear car to stabelize the 2 sections from moving is how we did it in the military finaly the load rating for your ties must 1/2 times the weight of the load simply put 2 ties every 10 feet of cargo with a minum of 2 straps see393.102 for specifics and exceptions by the regs it is tied down wrong my personal experiences with that type ov vehicle if the park brake is set it would likely not fall offeven if it wern't tied down.


 
Two chains plus four binders can be used to get the same results as what he has done on that machine. Truth be known the way he has the strap hooked is illegal. Example; if you had a load of lumber tied down with the straps outside the rub rails & someone sideswiped you there is nothing keeping your load secure. I have hauled just about everything to & from Texas to as far as you can go east in Canada for the offshore industry Out of curisoty if those tracks on that machine had metal touching the floor & the floor was metal, how would the military secure it for transport?? According to you, straps don't do any good!!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

the old trucker said:


> Two chains plus four binders can be used to get the same results as what he has done on that machine. Truth be known the way he has the strap hooked is illegal. Example; if you had a load of lumber tied down with the straps outside the rub rails & someone sideswiped you there is nothing keeping your load secure. I have hauled just about everything to & from Texas to as far as you can go east in Canada for the offshore industry Out of curisoty if those tracks on that machine had metal touching the floor & the floor was metal, how would the military secure it for transport?? According to you, straps don't do any good!!


 in the military i only delt with vehicle movement as i worked  in the motor pool but in the last 15 years of serving with the alaska army national guard i have been transportes large numbers of bv 206's and always with 6 chains and binders to prevent up and down front to rear and side to side movement and we tied down to air craft and rail cars the same way each vehicle had a placard with its tie down instructions and cg location and it's also located in most of the technical manuals to i would have posted it but that part is missing out of the man's how ever i do remember the placards on the inside of the front cabs like i said befoer i had one with water frozen in the hull and i culdent skid it with a 966 so i dont see it falling off unless you are driving on some crappy roads and between the middle east and roads in alaska i have seen some i have seen some of them roads brake spindles and flatten new tires.not to say i have the miles under my belt that you do but i do have a few quality miles.


----------



## Chetdb

So when I used to load my pickup inside the silage racks, set the brakes put it in gear and down the road I would go. Legally secured because the racks were taller than the pickup. I have also slid a D6 off the side of the lowboy as I was loading it on a wet deck on slight side hill. Steel on steel is not good. Steel cleats on cats with no cross bars are made to pull forward and backward not sideways.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

you are right about the cat and not just on steel ice frozen ground and rock can all send you side ways in the right conditions especialy in turns.


----------



## the old trucker

I REST MY CASE !!!!! 

Thank you all for the input.


----------



## mtntopper

My Featherlight deck over trailer came with a metal beaver tail and ramps at the back. I modified the rear portion of the trailer with 2X6's bolted across the tail to get traction with the metal cleats when loading. The deck is wood so I have no problems with it sliding after loading. This setup makes for a safe and effective way to not make a run at the ramps to climb on the trailer but just ease up and climb up to the deck slowly...

And yes the chains are just looped through the back on the BR in this photo as I moved it just a short distance in my drive out to the main road before the trailer was snowed in at home.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Here are a few pictures from cats in the land of OZ


----------



## the old trucker

Boggie do you know what they are doing with those old bombardiers ?? Do they use them now & how can I save these pics to a piece of paper ..

The Old Trucker


----------



## couchloafer

WOW! Gotta love the Antarctic Snow Trac with the slanted windshield!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

couchloafer said:


> WOW! Gotta love the Antarctic Snow Trac with the slanted windshield!



He has two and they both have the Porche engines.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

the old trucker said:


> Boggie do you know what they are doing with those old bombardiers ?? Do they use them now & how can I save these pics to a piece of paper ..
> 
> The Old Trucker



OT  they are using the buses still for transport they have 4 in total


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i keep thinking about those frost free windshields on the snow trac's they are ugly but if i didn't have to scrape frost in the morning it would be worth it to be ugly.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

any one know the difference between the bug motors and porche engines other than carburation and carbs.


----------



## pixie

Recently seen in Quebec.


----------



## pixie

And a mystery cat.


----------



## longbed454

Sure looks like a modified "Bombi" to me just by the tracks and rear hood


That's just my 2cents


----------



## benz9

I don't see as many sno-cats around where I live, but when I do, I stop and take pictures... First is an SW-48 for sale, was used to pull ice fishing huts off the river back to solid ground (hope he didn't go on the river with it...)  Second is a japanese model, forgot the name, no suspension, 12 tons fully loaded!   Was in the field doing soil samples???  Some kinda drill rig.  Third is a wire puller (new high voltage line installed close to home), looks like something you guys would recognise (not a Bombardier).


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

the utility rig looks like a formost or nodwell and the drill rig is a marooko a miner up here has a couple of them he thinks they are great but i havn't been too impressed they are always jumping the drive sprokets scarry when going down hill slow and don't get much traction in the mud had to walk in and get the d-6 to pouulit out.


----------



## pixie

Attitash ski area in Bartlett NH

This is an older Muskeg. You can tell by the small axles. Side  decks have been replaced and guards welded to removeable decks.


----------



## aulen2002

benz9 said:


> Was in the field doing soil samples???  Some kinda drill rig. .



Looks to be a standard geotechnical/environmental drill rig.  8" hollow stem augers on the front rack (sandy conditions?). Lots of water hose so there must be bedrock there too. Probably a CME or Longyear rig.


----------



## benz9

I've been eyeballing this one for a while, always too far to get a good look and boom, one night, just walked up and shot the sucker with the Nikon.  Don't know what brand, but it's rigged for tilling and pushing, full hydrostatic, no sprockets.  I'll let you guys and gals look it over.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

looks like a hustler baisicaly a modified 0 radius mowing tractor with tracks attached never used one but herd they were heavy


----------



## benz9

Went to see my grand-ma this weekend to wish her happy 91, and dropped by a bone yard the next morning.  Here are a few pics.  I'm gonna have to go back when it's open.  I need a few parts that I'm pretty sure he has.


----------



## benz9

When I went to Trois-Riviere (more like Louiseville, but the closest big city is TR) I only snapped one pic because I was in a hurry to get back to my jobsite about an hour away.  These were going for 22k each and all 4 looked brand new.  This is another boneyard for those looking for parts with lots of money to spare.  I can give coordinates if required.


----------



## the old trucker

Benz can you tell me where this place is ?? It looks like it's off Highway 20 ?? Where is your job site in relation to this place ?? There used to be a small bone yard accross the hwy from Marcel Houle's place. Same exit, north side of highway. There are three or four more bone yards west of Marcel's...

OT.


----------



## benz9

I know these may not be snow cats but more all terrain tool platforms on tracks, but they are rare around here, and when I see one, I pop a picture.  Says International Mining Equipment on the side, the sprockets are three times thicker than mine (10" thick) and the idler in the front is a sprocket too???


----------



## wannagoflying

Custom Tucker at Summit Chateau near Brian Head, Utah. The family and I were out on quads in the back country about 7 miles from the ski resort and found this interesting Tucker. The boys in town refer to it as the bread box.


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

My wife and I went for a nice saturday drive and stopped in at an antique car show in Sutton, but what really caught my eye was down the road!

The first picture is a DMC(thiokol) 3500 with a tiller.

The second picture is of a Thiokol 3700 with a factory passenger cabin which I didn't know they made but there was a data plate visible through the window that showed the whole set up.

The third picture is a Go Trac the village of Chickaloon had sitting in front of their shop.

I saw a Snow Trac also but it was quite away from the road buried in the weeds


----------



## scooterd

Saw this in Rollag MN, at the Western Steam Threshers Reunion.  This year honored Allis Chalmers.  Somehow I got the pictures in the wrong order.  Oh well!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The owner must have found a sale on white paint.


----------



## benz9

I'm pretty sure that was for winter camouflage...but just guessing here, since I've had to dress up in that color and paint my tank with white water paint on winter exercises.  There should've been a huge red cross on the trailer (we don't see it).


----------



## pirate_girl

Spotted near Warroad, MN.
This guy is modifying the suspension, bogies and other stuff for the actual owner.
He is very new to Snowcats, but does a lot of snowmobile suspension work as seen on his website...

http://www.raptorshocks.com

I suspect Jake will find his way to FF soon.


----------



## pixie

Gorham, NH this morning with NY plates.


----------



## JSX

Shot this very nice looking Tucker on I90 in N Idaho while going 70+ the other way.


----------



## brianf

local snowmobile club machines almost enough snow to groom


----------



## bombthebest

benz9 said:


> I've been eyeballing this one for a while, always too far to get a good look and boom, one night, just walked up and shot the sucker with the Nikon.  Don't know what brand, but it's rigged for tilling and pushing, full hydrostatic, no sprockets.  I'll let you guys and gals look it over.



I am 99.9% sure it's a Rotobec machine. Made in Quebec.
There latest effort was a TS 200.
It is an unreliable machine, no sprockets so if you climb a steep hill,
tires spin in tracks (i beleave the front and back tires are driving...).
The TS 200 had a 200hp Cummins engine so that was good.
Snowmobiles clubs here (Quebec) are trying to get rid of those.
For a flat land, recreative "toy", it might do well tho ...


----------



## pixie

At the repair shop, Conway, NH


----------



## Broken Grouser

Found this gem along road 110 outside of Silverton CO this fall. A 500 series modified to look like a Tucker "torpedo".


----------



## Broken Grouser

A great 1600 Trucker Terra with a custom passenger box for cat skiing at Lake Irwin near Crested Butte CO


----------



## pixie

Prinoth Husky demo machine. E. Conway, NH.


----------



## snow dog

Good find Pixie


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've seen one of those up close.  Nice looking machine.  This one was used up north working on the winter roads.  Looks like a different style of cleet though.


----------



## pixie

Yes, tracks are different. Looks like the grousers are similar but the tracks are wider on the one you saw, Groomerguy.


----------



## lowell

nice pics wish I could get that way to eyeball some of youals units and get some iedas


----------



## mattfidaho

in rigby idaho


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice paint scheme!


----------



## fasturbo

*Even in Hawaii*

Spotted this snowcat coming down the Mauna Kea International Observatory Road in the big island yesterday.  Mauna Kea is 13,796'. Aloha!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

*Re: Even in Hawaii*



fasturbo said:


> Spotted this snowcat coming down the Mauna Kea International Observatory Road in the big island yesterday.  Mauna Kea is 13,796'. Aloha!



crap, Now I have to call Dibs..........


----------



## northeastheavy

What make and model is that Snowcat??????  Looks like you could have a party in there!!!!! Thiokol??? Going by the front roof line???


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

that looks like the oe described to me sitting out side of brevig randy says it looks like his 600 just larger with quad spritse style head lights


----------



## Mainer

Upping the game when snow gets boring ... Thiokol Aerial Ballet...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rywUzMAOfuY"]YouTube        - Snow Cat test 1[/ame]


----------



## snowbird

Wow!  At first I thought they were doing to drop it on its nose.


----------



## Mainer

Aww heck... since we're callin' dibs on machines...
May as well get my dibs in while sharing shots of beautiful machines...


Distinguishing characteristics removed to protect the innocent...all except the most obvious marking used for dibs identification.  
Forum member (owner) to remain anonymous.


----------



## longbed454

A powerline company in town putting a powerline to the gold mine north of town They are Powertraxx and have a Cummins diesel in them. Since we all like pics here some


----------



## longbed454

Here's some pics of a local logging company's equipment. Can anybody help me by identifying the red one??


----------



## pixie

Longbed454, that looks like a Rotobec  VTS 172. I don't think they have a sprocket.
Here's a link to pics of another one. http://www.flickr.com/photos/13391311@N08/1736321392/in/photostream/


----------



## longbed454

pixie said:


> Longbed454, that looks like a Rotobec  VTS 172. I don't think they have a sprocket.
> Here's a link to pics of another one. http://www.flickr.com/photos/13391311@N08/1736321392/in/photostream/



Thanks


----------



## tomelroy

thanks


----------



## Northcoast

Great tour!


----------



## mtncrawler

Big lunker Tucker, sight-see'er out of Camp Hale, Co.


----------



## redsqwrl

We all like pictures so here is a few photos of cats that I looked at to purchase over the weekend. (actually the spryte is from another trip) but is very recent. Missing is a Juggernaut. to impatient to stop and photo graph, Plus it was snowing heavy and was not safe.


----------



## redsqwrl

More shopping photos from this weekend. if they are for sale and I am not buying them and I have contact info I will post it here like the other post above.
 first photo is not forsale.
Second photo I have no contact info for.....
Third photo has a gentlemans agreement for purchase... pending a couple simple repairs.


----------



## SIMONALLEN

longbed454 said:


> A powerline company in town putting a powerline to the gold mine north of town They are Powertraxx and have a Cummins diesel in them. Since we all like pics here some


Just to note these are not Powertraxx Vehicles. I think if I'm not mistaken that they are all GT's.


----------



## SIMONALLEN

These would be Powertraxx Vehicle's being used at the mine site in Detour Lake by Powertel. The road was to icy for the transport to drive down so they used one of the machines to tow it in. This was just two of about 20 Powertraxx Vehicles at this job site.


----------



## pirate_girl

Make - Kassbohrer
Model - 090U ??
Location - S53.155715, W71.051237
Owner - Fuerza Aérea de Chile
Seen/Operated by - Your friendly neighborhood Bobcat..


----------



## pirate_girl

bump!~~~
Over 50,000 views?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice to see old boobcat operating a real machine for a change!!!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

groomerguyNWO said:


> Nice to see old boobcat operating a real machine for a change!!!


 you are right but it's still krusty orange


----------



## pixie

Bombardier Yeti. I haven't seen this model before.
This was at a shop in Quebec where they maintain snowcats and equipment for building ice roads in northern Quebec.


----------



## pixie

Spotted in New Hampshire !! Right close to home !!!
And who's got his paws on her ????


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

pixie said:


> Spotted in New Hampshire !! Right close to home !!!
> And who's got his paws on her ????



He made it off the Island. Was the skipper there too?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

pixie said:


> Spotted in New Hampshire !! Right close to home !!!
> And who's got his paws on her ????



He made it off the Island. Was the skipper there too? We heard he was being chased by pirates.


----------



## pirate_girl

pixie said:


> Spotted in New Hampshire !! Right close to home !!!
> And who's got his paws on her ????







boggie said:


> He made it off the Island. Was the skipper there too? We heard he was being chased by pirates.


----------



## Cletis

Wyoming cat.  Actually not in that bad of condition but carb looks like its been open to the elements for some time.  It's been sitting there for at least five yrs that I know of.  Not sure why the cab has been slide back.

Cletis


----------



## PrecisionMarine

Turn signals on the roof lights?? Okey-doke...


----------



## muleman RIP

They look like snowplow lights.


----------



## mtncrawler

This Tucker lives in a nice place with a view


----------



## tracknut

How much for the Tucker?   or do you buy the veiw and the Tucker comes with it?   Thanks  Jeff


----------



## JimVT

We started this last season  and it kind of got lost so this is of today.
I run up the hill untill This drift blocked the road. A long slide if I slipped


----------



## mannix

Who owns that silver Tucker?  We see it at Vail Pass fairly frequently.  Seems lovely.



Iain


----------



## spencerhenry

that spryte with the cab moved back looks like what i am looking for. any more info?


----------



## wakeupcall

Hi All, Found this Tucker at the local grocery store! It seems that while transporting cat ,trailer lost wheel bearing. Just thought Id share some pics!!


----------



## lowell

nice find  good looking machine like to hace tracks like that on my sv 200


----------



## JimVT

we climbed to a public forest cabin to make a garbage run .Loaded up 3 bags and as we were taking off I snapped this of lyndon.
he's saying " live long and prosper" at 4700ft.(lyndon's the bag on the far left)


----------



## lowell

looks nice there , wish we had things like that here or at least close by, but you know how the ill govt is screw the population nuff said


----------



## JimVT

It looks like i didn't need that aluminum freight sled i built.
last weekend  we just use some miltary  sleds.
jim


----------



## pirate_girl

wakeupcall said:


> Hi All, Found this Tucker at the local grocery store! It seems that while transporting cat ,trailer lost wheel bearing. Just thought Id share some pics!!


Mint!
Veddy nice!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

spotted heading east toward the hide out


----------



## Woody_1

Looks like a Boogie Mobil. Headin Eastbound and down, loaded up and truckin!!


----------



## northeastheavy

Nice load of cats!!!!


----------



## the old trucker

Woody_1 said:


> Looks like a Boogie Mobil. Headin Eastbound and down, loaded up and truckin!!


 
I think it's truckin east bound alright... straight to Mainer Land...


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

OT,  now that was funny.


----------



## mattfidaho

wakeupcall said:


> Hi All, Found this Tucker at the local grocery store! It seems that while transporting cat ,trailer lost wheel bearing. Just thought Id share some pics!!




that looks to be a 2012  wonder if the sales guy had the break down, or if some one just bought it and used an older trailer :-/ 

very nice cat though


----------



## NorthernRedneck

A buddy of mine sent me this picture from up in Nunavut.  He just started working there this week.  This is what he arrived to.


----------



## cloudcap

My brother attended The Great Oregon Steam-Up in Brooks, Oregon this past weekend and took the following photos (he's been well trained to pay attention to All Things Orange).  It isn't a Thiokol, but I still give him credit for trying.  Any chance this belongs to someone on the Forum?


----------



## Helmsman38

Can you imagin seeing many of these cats in one place like Leavenworth Washington this Jan 2013 !  Im working on a Jamboree  with the Chamber in Leavenworth right now . More later as it develops


----------



## SnowcatKT3

Awesome Pictures, Thanks!!


----------



## JimVT

irongoat said:


> Can you imagin seeing many of these cats in one place like Leavenworth Washington this Jan 2013 ! Im working on a Jamboree with the Chamber in Leavenworth right now . More later as it develops


 This would be fun  to go to. Maybe throw it in with one of the other winter parties. 
jim


----------



## Helmsman38

We have the hotel set up and they will provide all the parking we can ask for . The Leaveanworth chamber of commerce will help us if the event gets big enough to need more parking . I paid for a chamber membership to get the event on the books and started this is going to help advertise the event . Mike Stanfords ( WSDOT employee ) safety course is set up its free and will take place at the Grace Lakes area of Stevens Pass ski resort under Mikes Standfords supervision .Thank you Jim for your idea to find a way in there . 
The Forest service is working with us to help arrange a permit for an "additional area" we can use safely for a cat jamboree tour in the back country .Something that would be easy to trailer to and have parking . We might need someone with a blade to help clear a parking area . My blade is limited but could do some of the work . 
I will hopefully complete the permit with the forest service middle of September for the "additional area for touring ". 
If anyone would be intrested in working with me and the forest service on choosing that loacation please let me know on the other fourm page .


----------



## cheeto

Great pictures all, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mtmogs

Seen nearby...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Missed my opportunity to snap a few pictures a few weeks ago when I picked up the durango.  First was "The Shop" in sudbury.  Second was a new Lamtrac sitting in a parking lot between Sudbury and Sault Ste Marie.


----------



## mtmogs

How is Sudbury these days? In my junior hockey days back in the '70's we took a bus up there to play the Wolves. Holy Crap! I felt like I stepped off the bus and onto the moon. It seemed like a pretty dismal place, especially in mid-winter. I hear it has cleaned up nicely since then.



groomerguyNWO said:


> Missed my opportunity to snap a few pictures a few weeks ago when I picked up the durango.  First was "The Shop" in sudbury.  Second was a new Lamtrac sitting in a parking lot between Sudbury and Sault Ste Marie.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I was only there for about 15 minutes total.  lol.  That's a pretty accurate description of the place though.  Lots happening there with the mines and such but not much left in the way of trees and vegetation.  I had just gotten off a 14.5 hr bus ride, picked up my vehicle, and motored straight back.  There was no wasting time to take pictures.


----------



## pixie

A delivery at the Mount Washington Auto Road today. In the winter they transport weather personnel to the Observatory. I was pretty sure where it was going when it passed me going Up a hill.


----------



## DAVENET

I saw that going thru No. Conway Friday morning and figured that was where it was going.  Couldn't get to a phone or camera in time though.


----------



## Dan in Napa CA

That looks like a T2S, right there.  Full cab, yup.  I like the brush bars to protect the mirrors, nice.  Might have to fabby up something like that this summer.

DiNCA


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

here's another one my guess is it's Studebaker powered, as it has a weasel running gear .the more I see these the more I think I should build up one on a snow trac chassis man could I pack in a bunch of people in to one of those on a trip to safety.


----------



## DAVENET

*Up at Suicide Six, VT*

Cats up at Suicide Six in Vermont


----------



## Woody_1

Bobcat said:


> Woohoo! Found another treasure trove of cats today. While working in southwest CO with SnoOps as a ride-along, spotted a couple of cats on the side of the road. Like Imps? We got Imps! The owner isn't in the snow cat business, he simply has Snowcatitis. Here are his Imps, his Thiokol trailer, and his stash of track parts. But that ain't all, see the next post.


 There's my Aluminum Grouser i'm looking for. I need one of those. Hmmmm..... Are those still sitting there I wonder....


----------



## DAVENET

A couple more from SS


----------



## Laurentian

Sweet Tuckers ! Not too far from me, a couple hours drive south of Montreal. A little road trip is in the offing as soon as I put a new 
timing chain kit in my new to me '95 Toyota SR5 pick-up.
Thanks Dave !


----------



## the old trucker

DAVENET said:


> A couple more from SS


 

Anyone know where I can buy a new set of pots like is on those Tucker sno-cats ??? Would Trucklite or Grote supply them. What size headlight fits in them ?? Thanks ....

*OT.*


----------



## DAVENET

The only place you'll find those is if you get lucky on ebay or submit a 'WTB' post at http://www.vintagepowerwagons.com/


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

they are available old western and meyer snow plows used them the guard hanger got a hmmwv with a new mil spec fisher snow plow and guess what it had the round headlight pots on it


----------



## JimVT

I spotted this pair out in my rafters in my shed. I use to have a 37 dodge. The glass could be 10" across . 
jim


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Spotted heading east somewhere in North Dakota that's a lot of strata blue


----------



## Woody_1

That! looks GROSSLY over loaded there buddy. Your gonna have to unload that one on the front and let me haul it.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Woody_1 said:


> That! looks GROSSLY over loaded there buddy. Your gonna have to unload that one on the front and let me haul it.



The driver said, he would consider the best offer over 60k for the load? But he liked Wisconsin the best.


----------



## Helmsman38

are those 410T    30mph ???


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

irongoat said:


> are those 410T    30mph ???



If you are referring to the semi load three of those are 601 Thiokols the front one is a 602 none are the 4t series the cleats are different on the 4 t series 
The 600 series can do thirty on perfect conditions flat and smooth like a lake 

They can do much faster ( when loaded on a semi trailer )


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

yes Brad, But are they as fast as a krusty in a trailer behind a power joke ford?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I know it's been posted before can you find the snowcat.


----------



## Kootenay Cruiser

Found this little cat hiding behind Selkirk Collage in Nelson BC


----------



## Helmsman38

Take a look at the "Snow Cat Jamboree"  here on the FF or on Facebook. There will be the largest group of operating vintage snow cats in the United States  on display the weekend of  Jan 24th 2014 in Leavenworth WA.


----------



## redsqwrl

Little vintage scrap iron, I intend to give it a chance.

HIgh lift jack, Ice spud, big come along. 

Never again will I pick frozen ground to attempt to save a cat.

Mike


----------



## mtncrawler

Nice little groomer at the ski area. Don't know why they buy anything that small.


----------



## bombthebest

X country skying or tube slopes for the kids


----------



## JimVT

I may be building a rear deck like that for mine.


----------



## mtncrawler

Shrine Mountain Inn 1404


----------



## mbsieg

Where is ol bobcat these days?


----------



## Bobcat

mbsieg said:


> Where is ol bobcat these days?




Right here...


----------



## mbsieg

Well hello


Bobcat said:


> Right here...


----------



## 3512b

Well mr bob cat if your here why don't you call Gary and talk bout your / his imp
He been wondering....  he getting his knee operated on


----------



## sno-drifter

I just looked through the first dozen or so pages of this thread. Wow Mr. Bobcat, or should it be Mr. Robert Cat, how many thousands of miles did you travel to get all that? Got to be some kind of a record. Just a shinning example of how serious this illness is. Thanks for the posts.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Spotted at kashabowie lake poplar grove campground. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My brother has picked up where I left off grooming for his local club. Nice machine.


----------



## mlang2005

Big meadows, Sequoia-Kings Canyon National Forrest.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My dad's a semi-retired truck driver who decided to go back to work this winter as they couldn't travel south due to covid. He's been hauling all over northwestern Ontario. Last week, he was up in pickle lake to pick up a br used on the winter roads and bring it back to the city for maintenance over the summer in preparation for next winter.


----------

